# ذبيحة المحرقة עֹלׇה - الكتاب الثاني من دراسة تفصيلية في الذبائح والتقديمات في الكتاب المقدس



## aymonded (27 مايو 2020)

*ذبيحة المحرقة עֹלׇה - الكتاب الثاني من دراسة تفصيلية في الذبائح والتقديمات في الكتاب المقدس*

*[FONT=&quot]دراسة تفصيلية في الذبائح والتقدمات في الكتاب المقدس*​
*[FONT=&quot]الكتاب الثاني: ذبيحـــــة المحرقــــــــــــــــة*​
*ذبيحة المحرقة - ὁλοκαύτωμα - עֹלׇה*​ 
​[/FONT][/FONT]




​
[FONT=&quot]*========================*
*قد سبق وتم وضع الدراسة على أجزاء متفرقة*
*وفي هذا الموضوع سيتم تجميع الدراسة مع التعديل كموضوع واحد كامل*
*على فقرات كاملة لسهولة قراءته ووضعه كمرجع دراسي في المنتدى*
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]*============================*​لنك الصفحة المخصصة لطرح الأسئلة على الفيسبوك
https://www.facebook.com/Enytion *============================*​​​
*============================**
*​*===== الفهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرس =====*​*[FONT=&quot] تمهيـــــد                                                                                             *​
[أ] المحرقة بتفاصيلها كما ذُكِرت في سفر اللاويين                                                       
[ب] شريعـــة المحرقـــة                                                                                        1 – المحرقة اليومية                                                                                  
  2 – في تكرس الكهنة 
  3 – في أيام مُعينة من السنة وفي الأعياد 
​(أ) في السبوت – قربان السبت 
 (ب) في بداية الشهر – محرقة رأس الشهر 
 (جـ) في عيد الفطير أو عيد الفصح 
 (د) في عيد الحصاد 
 (هـ) عيد الخمسين أو الأسابيع 
 (و) في اليوم الأول من الشهر السابع 
 (ز) في يوم الكفارة – عيد الكفارة 
 (حـ) في عيد المظال 
 (ط) اليوم الثامن من عيد المظال 
​   4 – محرقات تُقدم للتطهير 
​[أ] بعد ولادة الأطفال 
 [ب] بعد الشفاء من البرص 
 [جـ] بعد الشفاء من السيل 
​   5 – محرقة نذر النذير 
  6 – المحرقة اللازمة لذبيحة الخطية التي يُقدمها الفقير 
  7 – المحرقة اللازمة لذبيحة الخطية 
​[جـ] ذبيحة المحرقة، ذبيحة الطاعة  أولاً: معنى عدم الطاعة أي العصيان   [1] المعنى العبري للكلمة في العهد القديم 
  [2] معنى الكلمة في اليونانية الكلاسيكية 
​ثانياً: المسيح يُقدم نفسه ذبيحة طاعة   ملحوظة هامة 
  نتيجة ذبيحة المحرقة 
*[FONT=&quot]================*​*[FONT=&quot]تم الكتاب الثاني بنعمة الله ​​*​​*[FONT=&quot]ولتحميل الموضوع بشكل كتاب​[FONT=&quot]PDF​
[FONT=&quot]أضغط (هنــــــــــــــــــــــا)​

[FONT=&quot]لكي يتم التحميل أضغط على المستطيل ​[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الأخضر [FONT=&quot]المكتوب عليه​​​
                                                                                                      Download (1.55MB)
================
للتعليق على الموضوع أو طرح أي سؤال فيه
أضغط هنـــــــــــــــا​*​​​​​​​​​​​​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (27 مايو 2020)

*تمهيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد*
*
*​     في الواقع اللاهوتي على مستوى الاعلان الإلهي الذي أظهره الناموس الطقسي فأنه أَكد على أن ذبيحة المحرقة *هيَّ** البداية [**أول وأهم الذبائح*]، ولكي نفهم لماذا تأتي على رأس الذبائح وأولها كلها لا بُدَّ من أن نفهم معناها اللفظي أولاً، فاللفظة تأتي في اللغة العبرية بمعنى*עֹלׇה**– عولاه =**يعلو أو يصعد*، إشارة بأنها تُرفع بكاملها على المذبح وتُحرق ولا يؤكل منها شيئاً، وسُميت أيضاً "كليل" بالعبرية وهي تعني الكل، أي أنها تقدم كلها وبتمامها للرب، وتأتي في اليونانية:

 *ὁλοκαύτωμα* – holocaust – a whole burnt–offering = *تقدمة* [*قربان* = *ذبيحة*] صحيحة وسليمة غير مكسورة أو مقسومة لتُقدم وتُحرق بالتمام بجملتها على المذبح [FONT=&quot][1].​

   عموماً سوف نركز على بعض الآيات التي تتكلم عنها للتوضيح وإيضاح معنى هذه الذبيحة وشروطها بدقة وتركيز شديد وذلك بسبب أهميتها الشديدة، وقبل أن نكتب الآيات ونوضحها لنا أن نعلم أن ذبيحة المحرقة هي ذبيحة تُحرق على المذبح بكاملها (ما عدا الجلد فقط والذي يُنزع عنها تماماً) وذلك بكونها تُعبِّر عادةً عن الهبة التامة الكاملة، وبوجه خاص جداً، بمعنى الإفراز والتكريس والتخصيص، لأن من يُقدمها ومن يُقربها لا يأخذ منها شيئاً على الإطلاق، بل يُعطيها بالتمام كهبة هدية خاصة – بكامل الرضا والمسرة عن طيب خاطر بإلزام المحبة النابعة من حريته الشخصية واختياره الخاص – لتُحرق بكاملها على المذبح أمام الله.

   [FONT=&quot]وسوف نلاحظ دقة تركيب الآيات اللغوي وروعة تعبيراتها المحبوكة ليُشير الرمز للمرموز إليه موضحاً مشيئة الله وتدبيره الحسن بدقة شديدة، لذلك تحتاج منا تركيز بوعي لكي نستوعب سرّ التدبير الإلهي المُعلن لنا في ملء الزمان.​
====================
         [FONT=&quot][1] [أنظر للأهمية القصوى لاويين 1: 1 – 17]​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (27 مايو 2020)

*[أ] المحرقة بتفاصيلها كما ذُكِرت في سفر اللاويين الإصحاح 1*​ *·      **[1] إذا **כִּֽי** قرَّب **יַקְרִ֥יב **offer** إنساناً منكم قُرباناً للرب [**יהוָ֑ה **يهوه] (آية 2) *​   فلنلاحظ قول الرب جيداً في تقديم هذه الذبيحة المهيبة جداً، إذ يُظهر هنا مسرة الرب في حرية التقديم بإرادة الإنسان واختياره الواعي (لأن الآية تُشير إلى الحرية في التقدمة من جهة القرار الشخصي = عندما أو متى قرِّب when، أو متى قَدّم قرباناً كَهَدِيّة = بناء على ذلك أي بناء على رغبة التقديم قرباناً ليهوه)، وهذا هو الشرط الأول في تقديم هذه الذبيحة الهامة للغاية، لأن الله قال بعد ذلك على فم أرميا النبي [هكذا قال رب الجنود إله إسرائيل: ضُموا محرقاتكم إلى ذبائحكم وكلوا لحماً. لأني لم أكلم آبائكم ولا أوصيتهم يوم أخرجتهم من أرض مصر من جهة محرقة وذبيحة، بل إنما أوصيتهم بهذا الأمر قائلاً: *اسمعوا صوتي* فأكون لكم إلهاً وأنتم تكونون لي شعباً وسيروا في كل الطريق الذي أوصيتكم به ليُحْسَن إليكم][FONT=&quot][1]، وقال أيضاً على فم هوشع النبي: [إني *أُريد رحمة لا ذبيحة، ومعرفة الله أكثر من محرقات*][FONT=&quot][2]​، وهنا *يظهر التركيز على السماع الذي يُترجم عملياً بالطاعة* وهي الركيزة التي تعتمد عليها هذه الذبيحة الهامة، لأن الأساس التي تُقدم هذه الذبيحة عليها، هو أن مُقدمها أساساً يحمل في داخله روح الطاعة بتكريس قلبي واعي لله الحي، لأن بدون روح الطاعة (العملية في واقعية حياة الإنسان بشكل مُعاش) لا تُقبل منه أي ذبيحة أو تقدمة، كما أنه لا يستطيع أن يُكرِّس قلبه تكريساً حقيقياً بدون الاستعداد القلبي التام للطاعة، حتى لو كان هناك خسارة لأي شيء في سبيل طاعة الله الحي، مثلما حدث في حالة إبراهيم حينما أطاع الله وخرج من وسط أهله وعشيرته، مع أنه خسر موطنه فعلاً ولم يعد إليه، بل طاعته امتدت حتى قبول خسارة ابنه الوحيد، لأن كل تقدمة طاعة ولها خسارتها الخاصة: لَكِنْ مَا كَانَ لِي رِبْحاً فَهَذَا قَدْ حَسِبْتُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ خَسَارَةً، بَلْ إِنِّي أَحْسِبُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَيْضاً خَسَارَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ فَضْلِ مَعْرِفَةِ الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّي، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِهِ خَسِرْتُ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَأَنَا أَحْسِبُهَا نُفَايَةً لِكَيْ أَرْبَحَ الْمَسِيحَ[FONT=&quot][3]​​
==========
   وبناء على هذا نستطيع أن نفهم كلمة (قرَّب *יַקְרִ֥יב* إنساناً منكم قرباناً ليهوه) فكلمة قرَّب هنا هي كلمة طقسية شرعية أو قانونية مهمة للغاية، فهي تدل أولاً على أن هناك أحداث مهمة جداً ستحدث، وهو "فعل التقريب"، وهذا الفعل مقترن بالسمع، بمعنى أنه يسمع ليُطيع وينفذ لكي يستطيع أن يُقرِّب شرعاً أو بشكل قانوني، وثانياً تدل على مبدأ تقديم *الأفضل* *والأحسن* *والأنسب*، لأن التقدمة هنا مخصصة ليهوه القدوس العظيم المهوب المخوف المملوء مجداً، لذلك ينبغي أن تكون بلا عيب ومن أفضل ما يكون: [نوعية جيدة، كاملة بلا نقص حسنة جداً]، وليس ذلك فقط بل تُقدَّم بطريقة صحيحة تليق بمن ستُقدَّم إليه، وذلك من جهة الطقس والاتجاه، كما سنرى في باقي الإصحاح عن نظام تقديمها لتكون فعلاً للمسرة والرضا، لذلك نجد نحميا حينما أظهر طاعته للرب بكل غيرة حسنة وصنع تطهيراً وسط شعب إسرائيل أنه قال اذكرني يا إلهي بالخير: اذكرهم يا إلهي لأنهم نجسوا الكهنوت وعهد الكهنوت واللاويين. فطهرتهم من كل غريب وأقمت حراسات الكهنة واللاويين كل واحد على عمله. ولأجل قربان الحطب في أزمنة معينة وللباكورات *فاذكرني يا إلهي بالخير*.[FONT=&quot][4]​
==========
   ومن الملاحظ أن حينما يتم التقريب فأن القربان أو الذبيحة تتقدم المُقرِّب، بمعنى أن المُقرِّب يقف وراء الذبيحة التي يُقدمها، فالتقدمة دائماً تتقدم المُقرِّب للرضا عنه وقبوله، لأن التقدِّمة دائماً تُعبِّر عن مُقدمها، مثلما يُقدِّم إنساناً هدية لملك عظيم فأنه يختار الأفضل والأحسن والقيِّم، ليقف وراءه ويقدمه في محضر الملك، لأن هديته تتقدمه وتسبقه، فحينما يتطلع الملك على الهدية يرضا عنه، لأنه قدَّم ووهب ما هو عزيزاً في عينيه ومن أحسن وأفضل وأغلى وأثمن ما عنده (مما يملكه بشكل شخصي جداً)، وبصورة شرعية قانونية لائقة مُنظمة وليست فوضوية، ومن هنا نستوعب ونفهم معنى تعبير [طقسي]، لأن الكلمة تحمل معنى الترتيب والتنظيم، ولذلك الإنسان الروحاني دائم التنظيم والترتيب في حياته مع الله تلقائياً وطبيعياً، لذلك قال الرسول بكل وعي روحي لاهوتي متقن: *+* وليكن كل شيء بلياقة وبحسب ترتيب[FONT=&quot][5]؛ فإني وأن كنت غائباً في الجسد لكني معكم في الروح فرحاً وناظراً *ترتيبكم* ومتانة إيمانكم في المسيح[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT]؛ ونطلب إليكم أيها الإخوة انذروا الذين *بلا ترتيب*[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT]؛ ثم نوصيكم أيها الإخوة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح أن *تتجنبوا كل أخ يسلك بلا ترتيب* وليس حسب التعليم الذي أخذه منا.[FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]=========================[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (إرميا 7: 21 – 23)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2] [FONT=&quot](هوشع 6: 6)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] [FONT=&quot](فيلبي 3: 8)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (نحميا 10: 29 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]–[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 31)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5] [FONT=&quot](1كورنثوس 14: 40)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6] [FONT=&quot](كولوسي 2: 5)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][7] [FONT=&quot](1تسالونيكي 5: 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][8] [FONT=&quot](2تسالونيكي 3: 6)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (27 مايو 2020)

*[أ] المحرقة بتفاصيلها كما ذُكِرت في سفر اللاويين الإصحاح 1*​*·      **[2] إن كان قربانه محرقة (**עֹלָ֤ה **קָרְבָּנוֹ֙**) من البقر فذكراً صحيحاً **תמים** يقربه إلى [عند] باب خيمة الاجتماع يقدمه للرضا عنه أمام الرب (آية 3) *​  *+ محرقة من البقر فذكراً صحيحاً **תמים* *يقربه*
   أن أول شرط صريح نجده في تقديم ذبيحة المحرقة التي من البقر (وليس الجاموس البري والوحشي لصعوبة تدريبه وإخضاعه لأنه حسب طبيعته البرية عنيف ومتمرد) أن تكون *[ذكراً صحيحاً* a male without blemish*]* أي التقدمة هنا عبارة عن ثور البقر بلا خلل أو تشويه أو عيب في تكوينه الخَلقي، أي ينبغي أن يُفحص بدقة وحرص شديد قبل فعل تقديمه، وذلك للتأكد أنه خالي تماماً من أي مرض أو أي عيب اللذان يدلان على ظهور عوامل العطب والفساد، لأن في تلك الحالة تعتبر التقدمة معيبة وغير كاملة ولا تليق بالمُقدَّم إليه، لأنها ستُرفض ولن تُعتبر هدية صالحة من الأساس، وعلينا أن ننتبه لأن تقدمة ذكر البقر هنا باعتباره الأقوى والأكمل، لأن الطبيعة الجسمانية للثور تختلف عن البقرة من جهة الشكل والقوة، وهذه إشارة بليغة الدقة بالرمز إلى المرموز إليه، لأنها إشارة واضحة جداً للمسيح الرب القوي الجبار الذي قدَّم نفسه (ذبيحة) بلا عيب – بكل طاعة، بخضوع تام – من أجل إتمام إرادة الآب. 

==========
    + لأن الرب (يهوه) إلهكم هو إله الآلهة ورب الأرباب، الإله العظيم الجبار المهيب[1]؛ فأنه هكذا قال الرب: حتى سبي الجبار يُسلَّب، وغنيمة العاتي تفلِّت، وأنا أُخاصم مخاصمك وأُخلِّص أولادك[2]؛ قريب يوم الرب العظيم، قريب وسريع جداً صوت يوم الرب، يصرخ حينئذ الجبار مرا (مرتعباً ومرتعداً فيصرخ مُرا)[3]؛ لا يستطيع أحد أن يدخل بيت قوي وينهب أمتعته *أن لم يربط القوي أولاً (بكونه أقوى منه) وحينئذٍ ينهب بيته*[4]؛ الرب *كالجبار* يخرج، كرجل حروب ينهض غيرته، يهتف ويصرخ *ويقوى على أعدائه*[5]؛ تقلد سيفك على فخذك أيها *الجبار* جلالك وبهاءك[6]؛ من هو هذا ملك المجد؟: الرب القدير *الجبار*، الرب *الجبار في القتال*.[7]

==========
    ويقول القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي [إنه لذلك، ومن أجل هذا السبب أُعطي الناموس لكي يقودنا إلى المسيح، وهذا هو القصد من الذبائح.. فهوذا "حمل" نمسك به لأجل براءته.. إنه: كامل "ليس فقط بسبب ألوهيته، ولكن أيضاً بسبب الناسوت الذي اتخذه كحجاب للاهوته، مساوٍ لذاك الذي مسحه.. *مساوٍ لله. (وهو) "ذكر" لأنه قُدم من أجل آدم "بلا عيب" من أجل أن يُشفي الفساد الذي سببته الخطية*] [8]؛ لذلك فالإشارة بليغة جداً (من جهة عدم وجود أدنى عيب في هذه الذبيحة) لأنها تُشير للوغوس المتجسد، وحيد الآب، بكونه أتى في جسد بلا عيب، ليس فيه فساد، بل ولم يمسه أي نوع من أنواع فساد الجسد من جهة مرض أو أي عيب خُلقي، أو حتى طاله فساد بسبب موته على الصليب ومكوثه في القبر ثلاثة أيام.
   لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ لَنْ تَدَعَ تَقِيَّكَ (قُدُّوسَكَ) يَرَى فَسَاداً؛ سَبَقَ (داود) فَرَأَى وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْ قِيَامَةِ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ لَمْ تُتْرَكْ نَفْسُهُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ رَأَى جَسَدُهُ فَسَاداً؛ لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ بَعْدَ مَا خَدَمَ جِيلَهُ بِمَشُورَةِ اللهِ رَقَدَ وَانْضَمَّ إِلَى آبَائِهِ وَرَأَى فَسَاداً، وَأَمَّا الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ فَلَمْ يَرَ فَسَاداً[9]

[FONT=&quot]=========================​
  [1] (تثنية 10: 17)
     [2] (أشعياء 49: 25)
     [3] (صفنيا 1: 14)
     [4] (مرقس 3: 27)
     [5] (أشعياء 42: 13)
     [6] (مزمور 45: 3)
     [7] (مزمور 24: 8)
     [8] Oratio 45, nos 12, 13
     [9]  (مزمور 16: 10؛ أعمال 2: 31، 13: 36، 37)​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2020)

*+ يُقرِّبه إلى (عند – في وقت مُعين – أمام) باب خيمة الاجتماع ... أمام الرب*​[FONT=&quot]والشرط الثاني [*يقدمه إلى باب خيمة الاجتماع* [FONT=&quot]פֶּ֝תַח ​[FONT=&quot]אֹ֤הֶל​[FONT=&quot] מוֹעֵד֙​[FONT=&quot]] [/FONT]أي يقدمه في موضع أو مكان خاص أو مكان الاجتماع الخاص بين الله وشعبه، فلا يقدمه في خيمته الخاصة، ولا في أي موضع آخر بل أمام باب الخيمة بالتحديد، لكي يكون في المكان المقدس أمام عيني الرب الإله، وذلك لأن الخيمة تُمثل حضور الله الخاص وسط الشعب المختار ليسكن وسطهم والكل ملتف حوله بنظام وترتيب دقيق، وكل من يُريد أن يُقدم شيئاً يقوم ويذهب في مكان مُخصص واحد جامع مُقدَّس طاهر، وهو أمام باب خيمة الرب ليُعطي تقدمته أو هديته الخاصة، بكل تقوى وورع ومهابة واحترام شديد. [/FONT]
   ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير [لأن موت الابن الذي بذل حياته من أجل حياة العالم، قُدِّمَ أمام عيني الله أبيه. فإذا كان حقاً أنه "عزيز في عيني الرب موت أتقيائه" (مزمور 116: 15)، فكيف لا ينظر الآب إلى موت ابنه؟ (فقد) كانت ذبيحة الشريعة القديمة تُقدم أمام الباب: وهوذا "عمانوئيل" قد فتح لنا بموته باب قدس الأقداس. فبموت المسيح صار لنا قدوم إلى الهيكل المقدس الذي نصبه الرب لا إنسان (عبرانيين 8: 2) الذي هو أورشليم السمائية] [FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]
​  *+* هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس، وهو *سيسكن معهم وهم يكونون له شعباً*، والله نفسه يكون معهم إلهاً لهم.. ولم أرى فيها هيكلاً، لأن *الرب القادر على كل شيء هو والخروف هيكلها*. والمدينة لا تحتاج إلى شمس ولا إلى قمر ليًضيئا فيها، لأن *مجد الله قد أنارها*، والخروف *سراجها*. وتمشي شعوب المخلَّصين بنورها، وملوك الأرض يجيئون بمجدهم وكرامتهم إليها. ولن يدخلها شيء دنس ولا ما يصنع رجساً وكذباً، إلاَّ المكتوبين في سفر حياة الخروف[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]
 =======================
*+ يقدمه (طوعاً باختياره **of his own voluntary will**) للرضا **רצון**عنه أمام الرب **לִפְנֵ֥י** יְהוָֽה** (أو في حضرة الرب أو أمام وجه الرب)*
​    أولاً يلزمنا أن نعرف أن الرضا يأتي فقط في *حضرة الرب وأمام وجهه*، فبدون ان تتم التقدمة في المكان المقدس أمام الرب الإله، وفي مجلس حضرته لن يحدث رضا على وجه الإطلاق، فكيف ينال الرضا من هو مبتعد عن الحضرة الإلهية ولا يتقدم ويقف أمامه، في المكان المقدس، مكان حضوره الخاص حيث سكناه، ويجتاز الفحص أمام عيني فاحص الكلى والقلوب، ويعطي عطيته على مستوى عالي من النقاوة والطهارة بكل تدقيق لكي يكون مستحقاً للرضا الإلهي عن جدارة.
 *لذلك يهمنا جداً أن نعرف معنى كلمة للرضا **[FONT=&quot]רצון*، فمعناها في أصلها العبري: [يُسرّ بـ، يُعامل باستحسان، مقبول]، ولكن القبول هنا ليس قبول عادي بل مبني على *المشيئة* الإلهية.[/FONT]
​    عموماً يأتي الفعل [*الرضا*] في صيغة المجهول في سفر اللاويين والاسم المشتق منه يأتي دائماً بمعنى المفعول، ويدل على الترحيب الطيب الذي يستقبل به الله المُقرِّب الصادق بحرية إرادته وبكل رغبة منه بطاعة ومحبة كاملة، فيقبل acceptance قربانه بسرور ويوافق عليه لأنه مُطابق القواعد الطقسية حسب مسرة مشيئة الله المُعلنة في الوصية لذلك استحسنه الله بسبب تميزه الفريد.
   + بذبيحة وتقدمة لم تُسرّ، أُذني فتحت (هيأت لي جسداً)، محرقة وذبيحة خطية لم تطلب. حينئذٍ قلت: هانذا جئت بدرج الكتاب مكتوب عني. أن *أفعل مشيئتك يا إلهي سُررت* وشريعتك في وسط أحشائي (إِنَّ مَسَرَّتِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ الصَّالِحَةَ يَا إِلَهِي، وَشَرِيعَتُكَ فِي صَمِيمِ قَلْبِي)، بشرت ببرّ في جماعة عظيمة، هوذا شفتاي لم أمنعهما، أنت يا رب علمت. لم أكتم عدلك في وسط قلبي، تكلمت بأمانتك وخلاصك، لم أخفِ رحمتك وحقك عن الجماعة العظيمة.[FONT=&quot][3] لأَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ إِلَى أَقْدَاسٍ مَصْنُوعَةٍ بِيَدٍ أَشْبَاهِ الْحَقِيقِيَّةِ، بَلْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ عَيْنِهَا، *لِيَظْهَرَ الآنَ أَمَامَ وَجْهِ اللهِ لأَجْلِنَا*.[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=========================[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Sur Le Lev. PG 69, 545[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2] [FONT=&quot](رؤيا 21: 3 و22 – 37)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مزمور 40: 6 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]–[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 10)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4] [FONT=&quot](عبرانيين 9: 24)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2020)

*[أ] المحرقة بتفاصيلها كما ذُكِرت في سفر اللاويين الإصحاح 1*​*·      **[3] و يضع يده على رأس المحرقة فيرضى عليه للتكفير عنه (آية 4)*​ *+ وضع اليد*، يلزمنا أن نفهم أولاً ما *معنى اليد* من ناحية عامة شاملة، فهي أولاً إشارة ورمز، أي مصطلح تعبيري يُشير إلى السُلطة من جهة القوة والقدرة والسيطرة، وأيضاً يُعبِّر في بعض الأحيان عن النصيب، مثل وضع اليد على الميراث لأنه نصيبي الخاص من التركة، وأحياناً يُعبَّر عن الدعم support، وذلك بوضع اليد على اليد، أو وضع الأيادي فوق بعضها البعض، أو تشابكها معاً (تشابك يد واحد مع يد الآخر). 
==========
    ولكن وضع اليد على الذبيحة، هو مصطلح طقسي يختص هنا بتقديم الذبائح، وهو فريد مُميز ومهم للغاية، فهو أولاً يُفيد التواصل الشخصي، ولفظة (*على* رأس الذبيحة) تأتي هنا بمعنى על أي *وضع النير*، أي وضع رقبة الذبيحة تحت النير والقيد، فوضع اليد هنا يعني أن هذه الذبيحة تخضع لي، أي أنها صارت تحمل نيري أنا، وهي مُقيدة بشخصي، وهنا إشارة خاصة إلى أن الذبيحة صارت نائبة عن مُقدمها تحمل كل ما لهُ وما عليه، وهو مُمثل فيها وكأن الشخص بوضعه يده على رأس الذبيحة صار هو والذبيحة واحد، وكل ما يجرى على الذبيحة كأنه يُجرى عليه هوَّ، والذي لم يكن ممكناً أن يعمله للرضا عنه يناله من تقديمه للذبيحة (الكاملة، أي التي بلا عيب) التي تُحرق عوضاً عنه لأنها تحمل شخصيته بكل ما فيها من ثقل وتعب ومشقة وحزن وألم وفرح وكل شيء بالتمام. 
==========
   وهكذا نستطيع *أن نفهم من ذبيحة المحرقة كيف صرنا شركاء في ذبيحة الصليب حينما نؤمن بمن قدَّم نفسه لأجلنا ذبيحة ودان الخطية في الجسد، لأنه تقدَّم وهو لابس طبعنا الإنساني حاملاً نير الإنسانية المُتعبة، فنحن نؤمن به بكل القلب ونعترف بالفم ونقبله فادياً ومُخلصاً لنا (على نحو شخصي)* لنصرخ بهتاف عظيم من القلب مع القديس بولس الرسول قائلين: *مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا في.[1]*
 *وهكذا ننال رضا الله بشركتنا في صليب المسيح أساس معموديتنا*، لأنه أرضى الله بذبيحة طاعته الكاملة – التي بلا عيب – للآب التي تنسمها على الصليب وقت الغروب رائحة سرور، فصار كفارة لخطايانا لننال الغفران التام. وهذا هو أساس تمسكنا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح: إذ محا الصك الذي علينا في الفرائض الذي كان ضداً لنا، وقد رفعه من الوسط مُسمراً إياه بالصليب.[2]
[FONT=&quot]=========================​
  [1] (غلاطية 2: 20)
     [2] (كولوسي 2: 14)​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2020)

*[أ] المحرقة بتفاصيلها كما ذُكِرت في سفر اللاويين الإصحاح 1*​*·      **[4] الشرط الرابع لذبيحة المحرقة فهو ذبح العجل أو الضأن أو الماعز على جانب المذبح إلى الشمال أمام الرب (آية 11) ويُقرب بنو هارون الكهنة الدم ويرشون الدم مستديراً على المذبح الذي لدى باب خيمة الاجتماع (آية 5)*​    الذبح وسفك الدم وتقديم الذبائح الدموية كشريعة (بشكل عام) يدل على الموت المؤكد الذي لا رجعة فيه[1]، وهو تعليم (عام) واضح أمام بني إسرائيل على أن أجرة الخطية موت، أو أن الخطية تؤدي لنتيجة حتمية حسب طبعها وهي الموت، *والموت هنا يتمثل في ذبح حيوان بريء (كمُدان) نيابة عن الخاطئ المستحق الموت المحتوم حسب حكم الخطية بطبيعة عملها في الإنسان*، وكان الذبح يتم بواسطة مُقدِّم الذبيحة لكي يشعر أن خطيئته هي التي تسببت في موت هذه الذبيحة البريئة والتي بلا ذنب والذي يُعبر موتها عن دينونة الخطية في الجسد وإنهاء الحياة القديمة تماماً، وقد صار الذبح بعد ذلك من اختصاص الكهنة فقط في هيكل سُليمان عندما صار مقدمو الذبائح أعداد غفيرة تأتي دفعة واحدة لتقديم الذبائح، وذلك لكي يكون كل شيء بتنظيم وترتيب فلا تتخبط الذبائح ببعضها ويحدث أخطاء كثيرة بسبب اندفاع الجمهور وتزاحمهم.

==========
  *عموماً من هذا المعنى نخرج بما أُعلن في العهد الجديد: *إذ أن الله قد أحبنا وأرسل وحيده الحبيب (الذي كرس نفسه بالتمام – من جهة انه صار إنساناً – لله الآب وتمم مشيئته بالطاعة حتى الموت موت الصليب) الذي ونحن بعد خطاة مات من أجلنا: ولكن الله بين محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا[2]، الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي[3]. فخطيئتنا هي التي قادته *وهو البريء* الكامل في القداسة والطهارة والنقاوة الذي قال [من منكم يبكتني على خطية] إلى الموت من أجل خلاصنا وتبريرنا، لذلك يدعونا الرسول قائلاً: اسلكوا في المحبة كما أحبنا المسيح أيضاً *وأسلم نفسه لأجلنا، قرباناً وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة*.[4]

==========
    ويُشير ذبح الذبيحة على شمال المذبح (في آية 11) إلى صلب المسيح يسوع خارج أورشليم من ناحية شمالها، وعموماً نجد بعد أن ينتهي مُقدِّم القربان من ذبح ذبيحته، تبدأ خدمة الكهنة برش دم الذبيحة مستديراً على المذبح الذي لدى باب خيمة الاجتماع، الذي يُسمى *مذبح المحرقة*، وهو بذلك يظهر أن دم المسيح القدوس قد سُفك لأجل العالم كله: هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك (أبدياً) كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية.[5]، بهذا أُظهرت محبة الله فينا أن الله قد أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكي نحيا به.[6]

[FONT=&quot]=========================​
  [1] (وطبعاً هنا بالنسبة لذبيحة المحرقة – على نحو خاص – تدل على الهبة الخاصة المقدمة كشيء مقدس ومكرس لا رجعة فيه أو وجود أدنى رغبة في استرداده)
     [2] (رومية 5: 8)
     [3] (غلاطية 2: 20)
     [4] (أفسس 5: 2)
     [5] (يوحنا 3: 16)
     [6] (1يوحنا 4: 9)​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2020)

*[أ] المحرقة بتفاصيلها كما ذُكِرت في سفر اللاويين الإصحاح 1*​*·      **[5] يسلخ **פּשׁט** (خلع أو نزع الجلد وفصله) المحرقة ويقطعها إلى قطعها (آية 6)*​    السلخ هنا عملية دقيقة ومهمة للغاية، لأنه ينبغي بحرص شديد يفصل بين الجلد واللحم بدقة، لكي يجرد الذبيحة من جلدها وينزعه عنها بدون أن يقطع معه لحم (ولو جزء صغير جداً منه، فلا ينبغي أن تمسه أو تخدشه السكين)، والمعنى هنا في هذه الذبيحة هو خلع الرداء لكشف وفحص ما أسفله، لأن الجلد عموماً هو طبقة للحماية وفيها يتم استقبال كل ما هو ملوث وغريب لكي لا يؤثر على ما هو قائم اسفله، عموماً يأتي المعنى بـ [الخلع]، خلع رداء خارجي، أو تمزيق الرداء والتخلُّص منه: "فكان لما جاء يوسف إلى إخوته أنهم خلعوا عن يوسف قميصه، القميص الملون الذي عليه"[1]، ولذلك نجد أن الرب نفسه قبل الصلب مباشرة عروه، خلعوا عنه ثوبه، ثم صلبوه، وهو نفسه كذبيحة حقيقية مزق ضعف طبيعتنا الساقطة بموته (الرداء القديم – الثوب العتيق)، لكي ننسلخ (فيه) عن شخصيتنا العتيقة ونرتدي ثوب بره الخاص، لذلك قال الرسول عن جدارة: خُتنتم ختاناً غير مصنوع بيد *بخلع جسم خطايا* البشرية بختان المسيح[2]؛ أن تخلعوا من جهة التصرف السابق الإنسان العتيق الفاسد بحسب شهوات الغرور.[3]
==========
   ومن هنا نقدر أن نفهم لماذا قال الله لموسى اخلع نعليك لأن الأرض التي أنت واقف عليها مقدسة، وهنا خلع موسى نعليه المصنوعتان من الجلد الميت (النعال تصنع من جلود الحيوانات بعد موتها).

==========
  أما من جهة يقطعها إلى قطعها، هذا الشرط جوهري وأساسي في هذه الذبيحة والمقصود هو *فحصها بدقة* من الداخل، أي فحص كل قطعة فيها – على حِدَةٍ – بدقة وعناية فائقة، وهذه إشارة واضحة إلى الفحص الذي جازه الرب يسوع المسيح في كل أعماله وأقواله وخدمته، بل وآلامه أيضاً التي تألم بها، وبالطبع هو الله القدوس الحمل الحقيقي الذي بلا عيب: 
    + فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلي *قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب*.[4]
    + بل بدم كريم *كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس* دم المسيح.[5]​[FONT=&quot]=========================​
  [1] (تكوين 37: 23)
     [2] (كولوسي 2: 11)
     [3] (أفسس 4: 22)
     [4] (عبرانيين 9: 14)
     [5] (1بطرس 1: 19)​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2020)

*[أ] المحرقة بتفاصيلها كما ذُكِرت في سفر اللاويين الإصحاح 1*​*·      **[6] يجعل بنو هارون الكاهن ناراً على المذبح ويرتبون حطباً على النار، ويرتب بنو هارون الكهنة القطع مع الرأس والشحم فوق الحطب الذي على النار التي على المذبح. وأما أحشاؤه وأكارعه فيغسلها بماء ويوقد الكاهن الجميع على المذبح محرقة وقود رائحة سرور للرب (من آية 7 إلى 9)*​    ولنا أن نعلم أنه لا تُقدَّم الذبيحة وتُحرق إلا *بنار تُأخذ من على المذبح فقط*، فيُأخذ منها لحرق التقدمات على المذبح[1]، ومن أجل حرق البخور في المجمرة: [ويأخُذ ملء المجمرة جمر نار عن *المذبح من أمام الرب* وملء راحتيه بخوراً عطراً دقيقاً ويدخل بهما إلى داخل الحجاب. ويجعل البخور على النار أمام الرب فتغشي سحابة البخور الغطاء الذي على الشهادة فلا يموت[2]؛ وأخذ ابنا هرون ناداب وأبيهو كل منهما مجمرته وجعلا فيهما ناراً ووضعا عليها بخوراً وقربا أمام الرب *ناراً غريبة* لم يأمرهما بها[3]؛ ولكن مات ناداب وأبيهو أمام الرب عندما قربا ناراً غريبة أمام الرب في برية سيناء][4]

==========
    عموماً *النار الموجودة على المذبح ناراً مقدسة (مكرسة ومخصصة) لا تُستعمل في أي استخدام عادي* ولا في أي وقت ولا لأي شخص، وكانت دائماً ما *تُعبِّر عن القبول الإلهي للذبيحة.* 
   + ثم غابت الشمس فصارت العتمة وإذا تنور دخان ومصباح نار يجوز بين تلك القطع.[5]؛ ودخل موسى وهرون إلى خيمة الاجتماع ثم خرجا وباركا الشعب فتراءى مجد الرب لكل الشعب. وخرجت نار من عند الرب وأحرقت على المذبح المحرقة والشحم فرأى جميع الشعب وهتفوا وسقطوا على وجوههم.[6]

==========
    + فمد ملاك الرب طرف العكاز الذي بيده ومس اللحم والفطير فصعدت نار من الصخرة وأكلت اللحم والفطير وذهب ملاك الرب عن عينيه[7]؛ فسقطت نار الرب وأكلت المحرقة والحطب والحجارة والتراب ولحست المياه التي في القناة[8]؛ وبنى داود هناك مذبحاً للرب وأصعد محرقات وذبائح سلامة ودعا الرب فأجابه بنار من السماء على مذبح المحرقة[9]؛ ولما انتهى سليمان من الصلاة نزلت النار من السماء وأكلت المحرقة والذبائح وملأ مجد الرب البيت.[10]

==========​  *+ معنى النار باختصار +*​    وفي عجاله سريعة ينبغي أن نفهم معنى النار في الكتاب المقدس، عموماً وباختصار شديد: النار في الكتاب المقدس بالنسبة لله هو تعبير خاص لهُ عدة أوجه مُتداخله، فهو يُعبِّر عن القضاء الإلهي من جهة الفحص الدقيق ورؤية كل شيء مستتر واضح ومكشوف [وليس خليقة غير ظاهرة قدامه، بل كل شيء عريان ومكشوف لعيني ذلك الذي معه أمرنا؛ وعيناه كلهيب نار – عبرانيين 4: 13؛ رؤيا 1: 14]، أو عن نعمة يهوه من جهة العطية، فمن ناحية القضاء والدينونة أنه يُبين بواسطة النار قبوله للذبيحة إذ أن مُقدمها اجتاز الفحص فوُجِدَ بريئاً، ومن الناحية الأخرى من جهة العطية هو أنه رضا عنه لأنه رأى قلبه موفي شروط التقدمة من جهة التقوى والطاعة الداخلية وصحة إيمانه وصدقه.

==========
    وأيضاً النار تُعتبر علامة على الإرشاد الإلهي [أنظر خروج 13: 22، عدد 14: 14]، وأيضاً تُعبِّر عن الظهور الإلهي [تكوين 15: 17؛ خروج 3: 2 – 3؛ خروج 19: 18؛ عدد 14: 14؛ قضاة 6: 21؛ قضاة 13: 20؛ إشعياء 4: 5؛ حزقيال 1: 27] ومع ذلك هذا لا يعني إطلاقاً أن يُنظر لله كإله النار، لأن إسرائيل كانت تُفرِّق ما بين الرب نفسه كشخص، وبين الظاهرة التي تُصاحب ظهوره، فالنار تُشير عادة – في الذهن الإسرائيلي – إلى قداسة الرب يهوه وكمال نقاوة طبيعته، باعتباره ديان العالم الصالح العادل، وكذلك النار تُشير إلى قوته الإلهية العظيمة ومجده الفائق [خروج 24: 17؛ إشعياء 6: 1 – 4؛ حزقيال 1: 27 – 28]، وبالطبع الموضوع شرحه يطول جداً، لكن من الأهمية أن يصل لنا المعنى، لكي نفهم لماذا تُأخذ النار من على المذبح أمام الله وهذا ما يهمنا الآن.
==========  *+ ويرتبون حطباً على النار*​    ونجد أنه كان واجباً على الكهنة أن يفحصوا الحطب بدقة قبل إحضاره إلى المذبح، إذ ينبغي أن لا يكون مُصاباً بأي حشرات أو ديدان أو به أدنى تلف أو أي عيبٌ ما، وهكذا يرتبونه بعد فحص دقيق للغاية ويضعونه بعناية فائقة وترتيب فوق النار، فكل خدمة تُقدم أمام الرب يجب أن تؤدى بكل حرص وعناية وتوقير وترتيب ونظام فائق دقيق للغاية، ثم يرتبون القطع مع الرأس والشحم فوق الحطب، لأنه ينبغي أن يكون [كل شيء بلياقة وبحسب ترتيب][11]، ثم بعد ذلك يغسلون الأحشاء والأكارع بماء، وهذا أيضاً يتمشى مع الواجب أن تكون كل خدمة الرب بعناية وتوقير، فنرى أنه يتم الغسيل بعناية فائقة بالرغم من أنها ستُحرق كلها وتُصفى بالنار.
   وطبعاً *الإشارة واضحة جداً لشخص المسيح الطاهر والنقي داخلاً وخارجاً*، وما قد أجراه الكاهن بالرمز عملياً قد أتصف به المسيح الرب بالفعل والحق على المستوى الذاتي والشخصي، *فقد كان بالفعل حملاً كاملاً بلا عيب على الإطلاق، وكماله يفوق كل وصف العهد القديم والرمز ذاته[12]*

[FONT=&quot]=========================​
  [1] وذلك كما رأينا في هذه الآية وممكن الرجوع إلى (لاويين 3: 5، لاويين 6: 9 – 13)
     [2] (لاويين 16: 12 – 13)
     [3] (لاويين 10: 1)
     [4] (عدد 3: 4)
     [5] (تكوين 15: 17)
     [6] (لاويين 9: 23 – 24)
     [7] (قضاة 6: 21)
     [8] (1ملوك 18: 38)
     [9] (1أخبار 21: 26)
     [10] (2أخبار 7: 1)
     [11] (1كورنثوس 14: 40)
     [12] (1بطرس 1: 19)​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2020)

*[أ] المحرقة بتفاصيلها كما ذُكِرت في سفر اللاويين الإصحاح 1*​*·      **[7] وفي النهاية بعد السلخ والفحص الدقيق وغسل الأحشاء بالماء [يوقد الكاهن الجميع على المذبح، محرقة وقود رائحة سرور للرب] (آية 9)*​   والغسل بالماء الحي (الجاري) هو اغتسال طقسي مُلزم من أجل التطهير والتكريس، والماء دائماً ما يُعبَّر عن الغسل من الخطايا وعزل الآثام، وأيضاً إظهار برّ الذبيحة واستحقاق تقديمها.

==========
   ونجد في النهاية أن نتيجة هذه الذبيحة الهامة للغاية هو الرضا، ولكي نفهم معنى الرضا هنا، فلا بُدَّ من أن نفهم طبيعة تركيبة الكلام في هذا العدد (آية 9)، لأن الكاهن قدِّم هذه الذبيحة محرقة وقود، فكما يتم حرق البخور بالنار وتخرج رائحته الطيبة فيرتاح كل من يستنشق عبيقها، هكذا تكون هذه الذبيحة [*رائحة سرور للرب (أو شذا عبير رائحة عطرة صاعدة للرب) – للرضا أمام الرب*][1]، وسبب أن ذبيحة المحرقة صارت وقود رائحة سرور للرب، لأنها طاهرة نقية، بكونها *اختصَّت (كُرِّست) كلها لله دون سواه*، بينما نجد أن بعض التقدمات والقرابين والذبائح كان للكاهن نصيباً فيها، والبعض الآخر كان يتناول منها مُقدِّم القربان نفسه، *أما المحرقة فتمثل تقدمة كاملة تُعبِّر عن الطاعة والخضوع التام لمشيئة الله بطهارة ونقاوة قلب مُكرَّس مُغتسل*، لذلك تُقدَّم بكاملها – بعد غسلها – لله فقط بدون اشتراك أحدٌ فيها. 

[FONT=&quot]=========================​
 [1] (أنظر لاويين 1: 1، 9)​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2020)

*[ب] شريعـــة المحرقـــة*​​
   نجد أن بجانب هذه المحرقة التي كان يُقدمها الإسرائيلي بحرية واختياره الخاص، كانت هناك المحرقات الطقسية التي تُقدم في مناسبات مختلفة، وكانت تُمثل التكريس الكُلي للشعب باعتباره مملكة كهنة وأمه مقدسة[FONT=&quot][1]، وهذه هي المحرقات الطقسية المُلزم تُقديمها عن الشعب كله:​ ·      *1 – المحرقة اليومية:*​   كان ينبغي أن تُقدم ذبيحة المحرقة في كل صباح وكل مساء: [وهذا ما تقدمه على المذبح خروفان حوليان *كل يوم* دائماً. *الخروف الواحد تقدمه صباحاً، والخروف الثاني تقدمه في العشية*[FONT=&quot][2]؛ وقل لهم هذا هو الوقود الذي تقربون للرب خروفان حوليان صحيحان *لكل يوم[FONT=&quot][3]*​* محرقة دائمة*. *الخروف الواحد تعمله صباحا، والخروف الثاني تعمله بين العشاءين*. وعُشر الأيفة[FONT=&quot][4]​ من دقيق ملتوت بربع الهين[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT] من زيت الرض[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT] تقدمة. محرقة دائمة هي المعمولة في جبل سيناء لرائحة سرور وقوداً للرب. وسكيبها ربع الهين للخروف الواحد في القدس اسكب سكيب مُسكر للرب. والخروف الثاني تعمله بين العشاءين *كتقدمة الصباح وكسكيبه تعمله وقود رائحة سرور (رضا) للرب[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT]*، وتكون المحرقة على الموقدة فوق المذبح كل الليل حتى الصباح. ثم يلبس الكاهن ثوباً من كتان وسراويل من كتان، ويرفع رماد الذبيحة ويضعه بجانب المذبح، ثم يخلع ثيابه ويلبس ثياباً أخرى ويخرج الرماد إلى خارج المحلة إلى مكان طاهر. والنار تتقد على المذبح على الدوام لا تُطفأ[FONT=&quot][8][/FONT]]؛عموماً نعود ونركز على أن هناك *[خروفان حوليان يقدمان كل يوم دائماً*]، وكانت هذه المحرقة تُسمى [*محرقة دائمة*]، [*والنار* *على المذبح تتقد عليه، لا تُطفأ*][FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][/FONT]
========== ·      *2 – في تكرس الكهنة:*​    كان يُقدم ثيران وكباش وحملان [وتأخذ الكبش الواحد فيضع هرون وبنوه أيديهم على رأس الكبش. فتذبح الكبش وتأخذ دمه وترشه على المذبح من كل ناحية. وتقطع الكبش إلى قطعه وتغسل جوفه وأكارعه وتجعلها على قطعه وعلى رأسه (بالترتيب). وتوقد كل الكبش على المذبح هو محرقة للرب رائحة سرور وقود هو للرب[FONT=&quot][10]؛ ثم قدَّم كبش المحرقة فوضع هرون وبنوه أيديهم على رأس الكبش. فذبحه ورش موسى الدم على المذبح مستديرا. وقطع الكبش إلى قطعه وأوقد موسى الرأس والقطع والشحم. وأما الأحشاء والأكارع فغسلها بماء وأوقد موسى كل الكبش على المذبح *انه محرقة لرائحة سرور وقود هو للرب* كما أمر الرب موسى.[FONT=&quot][11][/FONT]][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=========================[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (خروج 19: 6)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (خروج 29: 38 و39)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] يومياً[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] الأيفة حوالي 45 لتر أو أقل[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot] الهين حوالي 75 لتر أو أقل[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][FONT=&quot] زيت الزيتون النقي[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عدد 28: 3 – 8)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][8] [أنظر لاويين 6: 8 – 13][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][9] (لاويين 6: 12)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][10] (خروج 29: 15 – 18)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (لاويين 8: 18 – 21).[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2020)

*[ب] شريعـــة المحرقـــة*
​*·      **3 – في أيام مُعينة من السنة وفي الأعياد كانت تُقدم المحرقات الآتية:*
 *(أ) في السبوت [قربان السبت]*​   كان يُقدم كل سبت حَمَلان حوليان صحيحان فضلاً عن المحرقة الدائمة اليومية: وفي يوم السبت خروفان حوليان صحيحان وعشران من دقيق ملتوت بزيت تقدمة مع سكيبه. *محرقة كل سبت فضلا عن المحرقة الدائمة وسكيبها*.[1]

========== *(ب) في بداية الشهر [محرقة رأس الشهر]*​   كان يُقدم ثوران وكبش وسبعة حملان حولية صحيحة مع تقديم تيس واحد ذبيحة خطية: في رؤوس شهوركم تقربون محرقة للرب ثورين ابني بقر وكبشاً واحداً وسبعة خراف حولية صحيحة.  ثلاثة أعشار من دقيق ملتوت بزيت تقدمة لكل ثور وعشرين من دقيق ملتوت بزيت تقدمة للكبش الواحد.  عشراً واحداً من دقيق ملتوت بزيت تقدمة لكل خروف محرقة رائحة سرور وقودا للرب. وسكائبهن تكون نصف الهين للثور وثلث الهين للكبش وربع الهين للخروف من خمر هذه محرقة كل شهر من أشهر السنة. وتيساً واحداً من المعز ذبيحة خطية للرب فضلا عن المحرقة الدائمة يقرب مع سكيبه.[2]

========== *(جـ) في عيد الفطير أو عيد الفصح[3]*​   كان يُقدم في كل يوم من سبعة أيام العيد ثوران وكبش وسبعة حملان: وفي الشهر الأول في اليوم الرابع عشر من الشهر (نيسان) فصح للرب. وفي اليوم الخامس عشر من هذا الشهر عيد سبعة أيام يؤكل فطير. في اليوم الأول محفل مقدس عملاً ما من الشغل لا تعملوا. وتقربون *وقودا محرقة* للرب *ثورين* ابني بقر و*كبشاً* واحداً و*سبعة خراف* حولية *صحيحة* تكون لكم. وتقدمتهن من دقيق ملتوت بزيت، ثلاثة أعشار تعملون للثور وعشرين للكبش. وعشراً واحدا تعمل لكل خروف من السبعة الخراف*. وتيساً واحداً ذبيحة خطية للتكفير عنكم*. فضلاً عن *محرقة الصباح التي لمحرقة دائمة* تعملون هذه. هكذا تعملون *كل يوم سبعة أيام طعام وقود رائحة سرور للرب فضلاً عن المحرقة الدائمة* يعمل مع سكيبه. وفي اليوم السابع يكون لكم محفل مقدس (مفرز ومخصص) عملاً ما من الشغل لا تعملوا.[4]

========== *(د) في عيد الحصاد[5]*​   يُقدم خروف حولي واحد: وكلَّم الرب موسى قائلاً: كلم بني إسرائيل وقل لهم متى جئتم إلى الأرض التي أنا أعطيكم وحصدتم حصيدها تأتون بحزمة أول حصيدكم (الباكورة) إلى الكاهن. فيردد الحزمة أمام الرب للرضا عنكم في غد السبت يرددها الكاهن. وتعملون يوم ترديدكم الحزمة *خروفا صحيحاً حولياً محرقة للرب*. وتقدمته عشرين من دقيق ملتوت بزيت *وقوداً للرب رائحة سرور* وسكيبه ربع الهين من خمر. وخبزاً وفريكاً وسويقاً (سنابل القمح) لا تأكلوا إلى هذا اليوم عينه إلى أن تأتوا بقربان إلهكم (أولاً) فريضة دهرية في أجيالكم في جميع مساكنكم[6].
   وهذا يوضح أن يكون التفكير في الله أولاً قبل البداية والشروع في أي عمل مهما ما كان، حتى الطعام والشراب، فالله أولاً، أي الأول، رقم (1) في حياتنا الشخصية.

========== *(هـ) عيد الخمسين أو الأسابيع[7]*​   يُقدم ثوران وكبش وسبعة حملان، ثم ثور وكبشان وسبعة حملان تًصاحب تقدمة خبز الترديد: ثم تحسبون لكم من غد السبت من يوم إتيانكم بحزمة الترديد سبعة أسابيع تكون كاملة. إلى غد السبت السابع تحسبون خمسين يوما ثم تقربون تقدمة جديدة للرب. من مساكنكم تأتون بخبز ترديد رغيفين عُشرين يكونان من دقيق ويُخبزان خميراً باكورة للرب. وتقرِّبون مع *الخبز سبعة خراف صحيحة حولية، وثوراً واحداً ابن بقر، وكبشين، محرقة للرب، مع تقدمتها وسكيبها وقود رائحة سرور للرب*. وتعملون تيساً واحداً من المعز ذبيحة خطية، وخروفين حوليين ذبيحة سلامة. فيرددها الكاهن مع خبز الباكورة ترديداً أمام الرب مع الخروفين فتكون للكاهن قدسا للرب. وتنادون في ذلك اليوم عينه محفلاً مُقدساً يكون لكم، عملاً ما من الشغل لا تعملوا، (وهذه) فريضة دهرية في جميع مساكنكم في أجيالكم.[8]

[FONT=&quot]=========================​
 [1] (عدد 28: 9، 10)
     [2] (عدد 28: 17 – 25)
     [3] أي في الربيع 14 نيسان - [FONT=&quot]شهر نيسان ​[FONT=&quot]ניסן [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Nisan[/FONT]: (عدد أيامه 30 يوم) وهو أول الشهور العبرية المقدسة، والشهر السابع من السنة المدنية ويقابل شهري مارس وأبريل، ويُسمى أيضاً شهر أبيب (خروج 13: 4، 23: 15، 16: 1)
     [4] (عدد 28: 16 – 25)
     [5] باكورة المحاصيل – 16 نيسان ويقابل شهري مارس وأبريل
     [6] (لاويين 23: 10 – 14)
     [7] الربيع المتأخر وجمع المحاصيل 6 سيفان - شهر سيفان، سِيوَان סיון Sivan: (عدد أيامه 30 يوم) وهو ثالث الشهور العبرية المقدسة، والشهر التاسع من السنة المدنية ويقابل شهري مايو ويونيو (استير 8: 9)
     [8] (لاويين 23: 15 – 21)​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2020)

*[ب] شريعـــة المحرقـــة
​·      3 – في أيام مُعينة من السنة وفي الأعياد كانت تُقدم المحرقات الآتية:​*
*(و) في اليوم الأول من الشهر السابع[FONT=&quot][1]*​​    يُقدم فيه ثور وكبش وسبعة حملان، بالإضافة إلى تقدمة بداية الشهور: وفي  الشهر السابع، في الأول من الشهر، يكون لكم محفل مقدس، عملاً ما من الشغل  لا تعملوا، *يوم* *هتاف بوق* يكون لكم. وتعملون محرقة لرائحة  سرور للرب، ثوراً واحداً ابن بقر، وكبشاً واحداً، وسبعة خراف حولية صحيحة.  وتقدمتهن من دقيق ملتوت بزيت، ثلاثة أعشار للثور، وعشرين للكبش. وعشراً  واحد لكل خروف من السبعة الخراف. وتيساً واحداً من الماعز ذبيحة خطية  للتكفير عنكم. فضلاً عن محرقة الشهر وتقدمتها والمحرقة الدائمة وتقدمتها مع  سكائبهن كعادتهن رائحة سرور وقوداً للرب.[FONT=&quot][2]​

==========​  *(ز) في يوم الكفارة – عيد الكفارة[FONT=&quot][3]*​​    كان يُقدم *من أجل الكهنة* كبش: بهذا يدخل هرون إلى القدس بثور ابن بقر لذبيحة خطية وكبش لمحرقة.[FONT=&quot][4]؛ *ومن أجل الشعب* كبش: ومن جماعة بني إسرائيل يأخذ تيسين من المعز لذبيحة خطية وكبشاً واحداً لمحرقة.[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT]؛ *ومن أجل اليوم نفسه*  ثور وكبش وسبعة حملان: وفي عاشر هذا الشهر السابع، يكون لكم محفل مقدس  وتذللون أنفسكم، عملاً ما لا تعملوا. وتقرِّبون محرقة للرب رائحة سرور،  ثوراً واحداً ابن بقر، وكبشاً واحداً، وسبعة خراف حولية صحيحة تكون لكم.  وتقدمتهن من دقيق ملتوت بزيت ثلاث أعشار للثور وعُشران للكبش الواحد. وعشر  واحد لكل خروف من السبعة الخراف. وتيساً واحداً من الماعز ذبيحة خطية،  فضلاً عن ذبيحة الخطية للكفارة والمحرقة الدائمة وتقدمتها مع سكائبهن[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][/FONT]

==========​[/FONT]  *(حـ) في عيد المظال[FONT=&quot][7]*​​    يُقدَّم *13* ثوراً *وكبشان* و*14* حملاً في اليوم الأول. ثم يتناقص عدد الثيران المُقدَّمة واحداً كل يوم إلى أن يُصبح *7* ثيران *وكبشين* و*14*  حملاً في اليوم السابع من العيد مع الالتزام بتقديم يومي دائم تيساً  واحداً من الماعز ذبيحة خطية مع تقديم المحرقة الدائمة مع كل تقدماتها  الواجبة، وهذه هي الآيات بالترتيب:

 *+* وفي اليوم الخامس عشر من الشهر السابع يكون لكم محفل مقدس عملاً ما من الشغل لا تعملوا وتعيدون عيداً للرب سبعة أيام.
 *+* وتقربون محرقة وقود رائحة سرور للرب: ثلاثة عشر ثوراً أبناء بقر، وكبشين، وأربعة عشر خروفاً حولياً صحيحة تكون لكم. *وتقدمتهن  من دقيق ملتوت بزيت، ثلاثة أعشار لكل ثور من الثلاثة عشر ثوراً وعشران لكل  كبش من الكبشين. وعشر واحد لكل خروف من الأربعة عشر خروفا*. *وتيساً واحداً من المعز ذبيحة خطية، فضلاً عن المحرقة الدائمة وتقدمتها وسكيبها.*
 *+* وفي *اليوم الثاني*: اثني عشر ثوراً أبناء بقر، وكبشين، وأربعة عشر خروفاً حولياً صحيحاً. وتقدمتهن وسكائبهن للثيران والكبشين والخراف حسب عددهن كالعادة. *وتيساً واحداً من الماعز ذبيحة خطية، فضلاً عن المحرقة الدائمة وتقدمتها مع سكائبهن.*
 *+* وفي *اليوم الثالث:* أحد عشر ثوراً، وكبشين، وأربعة عشر خروفاً حولياً صحيحاً. وتقدمتهن وسكائبهن للثيران والكبشين والخراف حسب عددهن كالعادة. *وتيساً واحد لذبيحة خطية فضلاً عن المحرقة الدائمة وتقدمتها وسكيبها.*
 *+* وفي *اليوم الرابع*: عشرة ثيران، وكبشين، وأربعة عشر خروفا حولياً صحيحاً. وتقدمتهن وسكائبهن للثيران والكبشين والخراف حسب عددهن كالعادة. *وتيساً واحداً من المعز لذبيحة خطية فضلا عن المحرقة الدائمة وتقدمتها وسكيبها.*
 *+* و في *اليوم الخامس:* تسعة ثيران، وكبشين، أربع عشر خروفاً حولياً صحيحاً. وتقدمتهن وسكائبهن للثيران والكبشين والخراف حسب عددهن كالعادة. *وتيساً واحداً لذبيحة خطية فضلا عن المحرقة الدائمة وتقدمتها وسكيبها.*
 *+* وفي *اليوم السادس:* ثمانية ثيران، وكبشين، وأربعة عشر خروفاً حولياً صحيحاً. وتقدمتهن وسكائبهن للثيران والكبشين والخراف حسب عددهن كالعادة. *وتيساً واحداً لذبيحة خطية فضلاً عن المحرقة الدائمة وتقدمتها وسكيبها.*
 *+* وفي *اليوم السابع:* سبعة ثيران وكبشين وأربعة عشر خروفاً حولياً صحيحاً. وتقدمتهن وسكائبهن للثيران والكبشين والخراف حسب عددهن كعادتهن. *وتيساً واحداً لذبيحة خطية فضلاً عن المحرقة الدائمة وتقدمتها وسكيبها.[FONT=&quot][8]*[/FONT]

==========​[/FONT]  *(ط) اليوم الثامن من عيد المظال[FONT=&quot][9]*​​    ثور وكبش وسبعة حملان: في اليوم الثامن يكون لكم اعتكاف عملاً ما من الشغل لا تعملوا. وتقرِّبون محرقة وقوداً رائحة سرور للرب، *ثوراً واحدا،ً* وكبشاً *واحداً، وسبعة* خراف حولية صحيحة. وتقدمتهن وسكائبهن للثور والكبش والخراف حسب عددهن كالعادة. وتيساً *واحداً* لذبيحة خطية فضلاً عن المحرقة الدائمة وتقدمتها وسكيبها.[FONT=&quot][10][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=========================[/FONT]
          [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot] عيد الأبواق أو عيد الهُتاف (رأس السنة) – 1 تشري – شهر أَيْثَانيِم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]אתנים [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ethanim[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:  (عدد أيامه 30 يوم) وهو سابع الشهور العبرية المقدسة، والشهر الأول من  السنة المدنية ويقابل شهري سبتمبر وأكتوبر، ويُسمى أيضاً " تشري"؛ (أنظر  1ملوك 8: 2)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عدد 29: 1 – 6)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] في 10 تشري ويقابل شهري سبتمبر وأكتوبر[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (لاويين 16: 3)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (لاويين 16: 5)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عدد 29: 7 – 11)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهو من 15 – 21 تشري أي في سبتمبر وأكتوبر[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عدد 29: 12 – 34)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهو22 تشري – سبتمبر وأكتوبر[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عدد 29: 35 – 38)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2020)

*[ب] شريعـــة المحرقـــة*​*·      **[4] محرقات تُقدم للتطهير *​ *[أ] بعد ولادة الأطفال الذكور بأربعين يوماً وثمانين يوماً للإناث*: ويُقدم حَمَل أو فرخ حمام أو يمام حسب استطاعة مُقدم الذبيحة [أنظر للأهمية لاويين 12]​   بالطبع لا داعي أن نؤكد أن *التناسل والحَبَل والولادة ليست في حد ذاتها خطية* على الإطلاق ولم يُذكر هذا المفهوم في الكتاب المقدس نهائياً، *ولا تحمل في أصلها أي نجاسة *أو أي نوع من أنواع الدنس قط وأبداً، لأننا نعلم أن الله في خلقه للإنسان [ذكراً وأنثى خلقهم، وباركهم الله وقال لهم: أثمروا وأكثروا واملئوا الأرض واخضعوها][1]، إلا أن أحد *نتائج تعدي* آدم وحواء على وصية الله وعدم الطاعة كان صدور الحكم الإلهي (للتأديب) على المرأة بالمعاناة والوجع في حبلها وولادتها للأطفال، حتى أنها تحسب أن ساعتها قد جاءت وقاربت الموت [المرأة وهي تلد تحزن لأن ساعتها قد جاءت ولكن متى ولدت الطفل لا تعود تذكر الشدة لسبب الفرح لأنه قد ولد إنسان في العالم[2]]، وكانت تُحسب المرأة نجسة (من جهة الجسد وليس النفس) بعد الولادة ولا تمس شيئاً مقدساً ولا تذهب إلى المقدس حتى تكمل أيام تطهيرها، والواقع أنه لا يُمكننا أن نتصور أن ما خلقه الله يُحسب نجساً في ذاته، أو في أي طور من أطواره؛ وفي هذا يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي في رسالته للقديس آمون [3]: [إن كنا نعتقد حسب الكتب أن الإنسان هو من عمل يدي الله، فكيف يخرج عمل دنس من قوة نقية؟ وإن كنا نحن ذرية الله، حسب قول سفر أعمال الرسل[4]، فليس فينا شيء غير نقي، *لأننا نُصبح نجسين فقط حينما نرتكب خطية. ولكن حين تحدث إفرازات جسدية – دون تدخل من الإرادة – حينئذٍ علينا أن نحسبها مثل سائر الأشياء، ضرورات طبيعية*].
==========
   ونحن نستطيع بسهولة أن نكتشف من الذبائح التي كانت تُقدمها المرأة عند اكتمال أيام تطهيرها ما يُشير إلى مغزى هذه الذبائح، من *تقديم الشكر لله على إحساناته من أجل هبة الحياة التي أعطاها للمولود، وذلك بذبيحة المحرقة، وطلب المغفرة والتكفير عن الخطية التي تسببت في أوجاع الحَبَل والولادة – حسب النتيجة الطبيعية التي هي ثمرة الخطية والعصيان – وذلك بتقديمها ذبيحة الخطية، أي أنها لا تقدِّم تكفيراً عن الولادة في ذاتها، ولا من أجل اتصالها برجلها، لأن كل هذه الأشياء فيها (طبيعياً من البداية) حسب الطبيعة المخلوقة بها، حتى قبل السقوط نفسه، وهي شريفة طاهرة لأنها حسب تدبير الخلق، وكل ما هو حسب التدبير طاهر نقي لا عيب فيه إطلاقاً.*
==========
    وطبعاً لنا أن نعلم أيضاً أن إسرائيل في ذلك الزمان لم يكن عنده وعي طبي، ولكي يقي الرب الجماعة من أي مرض لكي لا ينتشر وسطهم، وضع قانون مخصص لهذه الحالات، وأيضاً لكي يتأصل مفهوم أن الإنسان أصبح ميتاً منعزلاً عن النور والحياة بسبب السقوط والعصيان، فصار طبعه مشوه يحتاج تطهير في كل حالاته حتى الطبيعية منها، أما في العهد الجديد فالكل تجدد في المسيح ونال سرّ المعمودية وصار خليقة جديدة فيها حياة الله والروح القدس يسكن فيه [الإله الذي خلق العالم و كل ما فيه هذا إذ هو رب السماء والأرض لا يسكن في هياكل مصنوعة بالأيادي[5]؛ أما تعلمون إنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم[6]]؛ والرب نفسه طهر المسكونة بدمه، فكل من يؤمن به وينال سرّ الولادة الجديدة لا يحتاج لتطهير آخر سوى تقديم التوبة الدائمة والتي تعني في حقيقتها المسيحية: البسوا الرب يسوع المسيح ولا تصنعوا تدبيرا للجسد لأجل الشهوات[7]]؛ ولنا أن نعلم أن الله – اليوم – لا يطلب طهارة أجساد، لأن الجسد لا يُفيد شيئاً، بل يطلب نقاوة القلب [إنما صالح الله لإسرائيل *لأنقياء* *القلب*[8]، طوبى *للأنقياء القلب* لأنهم يُعاينون الله[9]، انتم الآن *أنقياء* لسبب *الكلام* الذي *كلمتكم به*[10]]
==========
   لذلك فأن كل من دخل في سرّ الإيمان الحي واعتمد واستمر يلبس المسيح خالعاً كل أعمال الجسد، والروح القدس يسكن في قلبه، لا يُمكن أن يتدنس جسده، أو يعتبر أن فيه شيئاً دنساً في ذاته أو غير طاهر، إلا إذا هوَّ بنفسه – بإرادته – دنسه بالخطية بعد أن تطهر بدم حمل الله رافع خطية العالم، لأن هناك فرق عظيم ما بين الجسد الحي والجسد الميت، الجسد حي طالما انا حي بالإيمان العامل بالمحبة وملتصق التصاقاً بالبرّ وأحيا بالتقوى، بمعنى إني أنا حي بالله بري الذي يُقدسني بروحه الساكن فيَّ، وميت حينما أحيا بالخطايا والذنوب مُطفئاً روح التقديس أي الروح القدس، فمهما ما غسلت الجسد بالماء وحاولت أن أصنع كل ما هو نافع وحسن، فأني سأظل غير طاهر، لأننا نستمد الطهارة من سكنى الله فينا، وبالتوبة المسيحية الحقيقية يعود الإنسان للمجد الأول الذي له، ويدخل في سرّ تنقية القلب بكلمة الله بالروح القدس، لذلك كل من يقول اليوم على الجسد بكل غرائزه الطبيعية أنه دنس أو نجس أو لا يليق بالحضور الإلهي، فأنه يُهين عمل الله فيه ويحتقر من أتى متجسداً لابساً جسده عينه، ويستخف بالإناء المقدس الذي اتخذه الله مقراً لسكناه، لأنه يعيب فيه، وكأن إيمانه كان صوري شكلي بلا معنى حقيقي يظهر في حياته، أي أن إيمانه باطل، وهذه خطية تجديف على مسيح القيامة والحياة سرّ قداسة النفس وقوة تطهيرها، بل وايضاً إنكار صارخ لقوة المعمودية، لأننا بذلك – وبطياشة – نُصرَّح أن المسيح الرب لا يقدر على تطهير الجسد فعلياً، وكأن المعمودية مجرد غسل عادي مثل حميم الجسد بالماء، وهذا خطير لأنه إيمان غير صحيح ولا سليم على الإطلاق، لأنه مكتوب: وبه أيضاً ختنتم ختاناً غير مصنوع بيد، بخلع جسم خطايا البشرية بختان المسيح[11]
========== *[ب] بعد الشفاء من البرص*​   ويقدم حمل أو فرخ حمام أو يمام حسب استطاعة مُقدم الذبيحة [أنظر لاويين 14]، والبَرَص (القصد هنا مرض الجُزام) مرض عضال عسير الشفاء، وليس هناك مرض آخر مثله يتسبب في تشويه شكل الإنسان من الخارج، *لذلك اتخذه الوحي في العهد القديم ممثلاً للنجاسة الروحية التي تصنعها الخطية في الإنسان، إذ يُعلن من خلاله أن طبيعة الإنسان تشوهت بسبب السقوط*، ولا يصح – تحت أي مبدأ أو مفهوم – أن نطبق اليوم على من لديهم هذا المرض نفس المعنى والتشبيه أو نظن أنه أصبح نجساً يُفصل عن الكنيسة ولا يتناول أو يشترك في الصلاة إلا بعد التطهير والشفاء بسبب الخطية[12]، وهذا الكلام اليوم مغلوط تماماً وليس له أي علاقة بالإيمان الحقيقي ولا العقيدة، لأنه كان في العهد القديم في *حدود الرمز والمثال فقط لا غير*. ويقول القديس الشهيد يوستين [*ليُفهم البَرَص كرمز للخطية، والأشياء التي ذُبحت كرمز لذاك الذي ذُبح لأجلنا*][13]
[FONT=&quot]=========================​
 [1] (تكوين 1: 27 – 28)
     [2] (يوحنا16: 21)
     [3] [Migne XXVI,1169,1176 ]
     [4] (أعمال 17: 28و 29)
     [5] (أعمال 17: 24)
     [6] (1كورنثوس 3: 16)
     [7] (رومية 13: 14)
     [8] (مزمور 73: 1)
     [9] (متى 5:  8)
     [10] (يوحنا 15: 3)
     [11] (كولوسي 2: 11)
     [12] طبعاً بيتم عزل المريض لأجل أن لا يتفشى المرض وليس لأنه نجس أو دنس أو مرفوض قدام الله أو أن مرضه بسبب الخطية
     [13]ANF,Vol I,p.301​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2020)

*[ب] شريعـــة المحرقـــة*​*·      **[4] محرقات تُقدم للتطهير
*​*[جـ] بعد الشفاء من السيل*​ يُقدم فرخ حمام أو يمام: [أنظر لاويين 15: 13 – 15؛ 25 – 30]. العلة عموما للنجاسة حسب الشريعة الموسوية هي الإفرازات الجسدية التي تخرج من أعضاء التناسل في الرجل أو المرأة. وقد ذكر الوحي للرجل ثلاث حالات من هذه النجاسة: واحدة مرضية؛ واثنتان طبيعيتان. وذكر للمرأة حالتين: إحداهما طبيعية وهي حالة الطمث؛ والأخرى مرضية كنازفة الدم في العهد الجديد. 
==========
ونجد في كل الحالات التي ذُكرت اعتبر السيل نجساً ومُنجساً لصاحبه ولكل مَن يمسه (من جهة الجسد من الخارج لئلا يكون سبب نقل الجراثيم والأوبئة)، سواء كان من الناس أو من الأشياء. 
==========
والنجاسة التي تنتج من طبيعة الجسد كانت تستلزم الغسل بالماء للتطهير فقط، ويكون صاحبها نجساً إلى المساء. أما في الحالات المرضية، فبعد أن يُشفى المريض من مرضه كان يُحسب له سبعة أيام لتطهيره، وفي اليوم الثامن يُقدَّم عن نفسه ذبيحة خطية وذبيحة مُحرقة يمامتين أو فرخي حمام، يُكفر بهما الكاهن عنه أمام الرب.

وهكذا نجد أن الشريعة قد ميَّزت بطريقة قاطعة بين ما يحدث للرجل أو المرأة خلال الطبيعة، وبين ما يتم كحالة مرضية. *فالحالة الأولى* الحالة الطبيعية، لا تطلب تقديم ذبائح ولا تكفيراً عن خطية، إنما يكتفي المتطهر بغسل جسده وثيابه فقط لكيلا يكون محل تلويث أي مكان لئلا يتحوّل فيما بعد لنشر وتفشي أي نوع من الأمراض بسبب تكوين الجراثيم حوله، *أما الحالة الثانية* الحالة المرضية، فهي حالة مرضية تحتاج إلى فحص وعلاج، وإذا شُفيت فإنها تتطلب تقديم ذبيحة الخطية والمحرقة للتكفير عنها.
==========
فمن المعروف أن الأمراض التناسلية بعضها (وليس جميعها بالطبع) تكون بسبب الخطية الجنسية، كما تنتقل للأطفال الحديثي الولادة، وأشهر مرض هو المعروف بالسيلان. وطبعاً هذه الأمراض الجنسية التي تسببها الخطية ما هي إلا تحذير قاطع من الخطايا التي تتم عن طريق هذه الأعضاء المقدسة التي خُلقت في الإنسان لأجل تكاثره الطبيعي بالزواج بواسطة هذا السر المقدس الذي يُثمر للكنيسة بنين وبنات على صورة الله ومثاله. لأن الرب لم يخلق [الجسد للزنا بل للرب، والرب للجسد][FONT=&quot][1]​، لذلك يقول الرسول: ألستم تعلمون أن أجسادكم هي أعضاء المسيح؟ أفآخذ أعضاء المسيح وأجعلها أعضاء زانية؟ حاشا! أم لستم تعلمون أن من التصق بزانية هو جسد واحد، لأنه يقول: يكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً. وأما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد. اهربوا من الزنا. كل خطية يفعلها الإنسان هي خارجه عن الجسد، لكن الذي يُزني يُخطئ إلى جسده. أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم، الذي لكم من الله، وأنكم لستم لأنفسكم؟ لأنكم قد اُشتريتم بثمن فمجدوا الله في أجسادكم وفي أرواحكم التي هي لله.[FONT=&quot][2]​
==========
لذلك علينا أن ننتبه جداً وبشدة ولا نضع تعليماً مشوشاً لتلك الأمور بكوننا نحتقر الجسد ونقلل من شأن غرائزه المقدسة بسبب الخبرة السيئة التي عشناها في الخطية، ونهبط به لمستوى التراب ونغتاب خالق الأجساد، وكأنه هو السبب في انحرافنا، فالجسد ما هو إلا أداة النفس، وهي التي تقوده بالعقل، فحينما يفقد الإنسان حس التقوى واستنارة العقل وقيادته، تُثار فيه الشهوة مثل ثور شرس هائج لا يقوى على مقاومته، فيُتمم مطالبها، وفي النهاية يتهم الجسد بأنه السبب، مع أن ميل قلبه الخفي هو الذي يساكنه الشر ويختبئ فيه الدنس، فالعيب ليس في الجسد، بل في القلب النجيس المخادع المطعون بالشهوة والعقل الذي غشته الظلمة، والله يُريد ان يطهر القلوب لتقديس النفس وبالتالي ينعكس على الجسد نفسه، لذلك حينما صلى داود النبي قال: قَلْباً نَقِيّاً اخْلُقْ فِيَّ يَا اللهُ وَرُوحاً مُسْتَقِيماً جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي[FONT=&quot][3]​، فهو لم يطلب أن يبطل الغرائز الجسدية، ولا أن يغير جسده، بل طلب قلب نقي وروح مستقيم.
==========
*·      **[5] محرقة نذر النذير *​ يُقدم فرخ حمام أو يمام محرقة إذا تنجس عن اضطرار خلال أيام نذره، وفي ختام أيام نذره يُقدم حملاً محرقة للرب [أنظر عدد 6]
==========
·      *[6] المحرقة اللازمة لذبيحة الخطية التي يُقدمها الفقير*​ يُقدم فرخ حمام أو يمام: وإن لم تنل يده كفاية لشاة، فيأتي بذبيحة لإثمه الذي أخطأ به: يمامتين أو فرخي حمام إلى الرب، أحدهما ذبيحة خطية والآخر محرقة. يأتي بهما إلى الكاهن فيقرَّب الذي للخطية أولاً يحز رأسه من قفاه ولا يفصله. وينضح من دم ذبيحة الخطية على حائط المذبح والباقي من الدم يعصر إلى أسفل المذبح انه ذبيحة خطية. وأما الثاني فيعمله محرقة كالعادة فيكفر عنه الكاهن من خطيته التي أخطا فيصفح عنه[FONT=&quot][4]​
==========*·      **[7] المحرقة اللازمة لذبيحة الخطية تُقدمها الجماعة إذا أخطأت سهواً*​  يقدم ثوراً واحداً: وإذا سهوتم ولم تعملوا جميع هذه الوصايا التي كلم بها الرب موسى. جميع ما أمركم به الرب عن يد موسى، من اليوم الذي أمر فيه الرب فصاعدا في أجيالكم. فإن عمل خفية عن أعين الجماعة سهواً، يعمل كل الجماعة ثوراً واحداً ابن بقر محرقة لرائحة سرور للرب مع تقدمته وسكيبه كالعادة، وتيساً واحداً من المعز ذبيحة خطية. فيكفر الكاهن عن كل جماعة بني إسرائيل فيصفح عنهم لأنه كان سهواً، فإذا أتوا بقربانهم وقوداً للرب، وبذبيحة خطيتهم أمام الرب لأجل سهوهم. يصفح عن كل جماعة بني إسرائيل والغريب النازل بينهم لأنه حدث لجميع الشعب بسهو.[FONT=&quot][5]​
[FONT=&quot]=========================​
  [FONT=&quot][1]​ (1كورنثوس 6: 13)
  [FONT=&quot][2][/FONT] (1كورنثوس 6: 15 – 20)
  [FONT=&quot][3][/FONT] (مزمور 51: 10)
  [FONT=&quot][4][/FONT] (لاويين 5: 7 – 10)
[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT] (عدد 15: 22 – 26)​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2020)

*[جـ] ذبيحة المحرقة، ذبيحة الطاعة*​ 
   أن أول وأهم وجه من أوجه الصليب هوَّ *طاعة الابن للآب*: أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس. وإذ وُجِدَ في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه *وأطاع*[FONT=&quot][1] حتى الموت موت الصليب.[FONT=&quot][2]​، ولكي نفهم معنى هذه الذبيحة بدقة، كما قُصد منها، يلزمنا أن نعي ونعرف ما هو معنى عدم الطاعة.​
========== *+ **أولاً: معنى عدم الطاعة أي العصيان *​   قبل أن نتكلم عن طاعة الابن للآب وندخل في عمق الصليب، ينبغي أن نعرف *أولاً أهمية هذه الذبيحة بالنسبة لحالة السقوط الذي تم في الخليقة*، لأن أساس السقوط ليس مجرد فعل خطأ محدد وبصورة وشكل معين، بل هو عدم طاعة وصية الله، فمشكلة الخطية الأولى هو عدم الطاعة، لأنه منذ بداية حياة الإنسان حدثت مأساة عُظمى تُسمى *درامة العصيان [*[FONT=&quot]ثُمَّ عَادُوا أَيْضاً لِيُخْطِئُوا إِلَيْهِ لِعِصْيَانِ [FONT=&quot]לַֽמְר֥וֹת ​[FONT=&quot]الْعَلِيِّ [[/FONT]إنْقَلَبَ؛ إنْقَلَب على؛ ثار على؛ قام بِانْقِلاَب على[FONT=&quot]] فِي الأَرْضِ النَّاشِفَةِ (مزمور 78: 17)[/FONT]*]، ومعنى العصيان في الكتاب المقدس يأتي بعدة معاني توضحه لنا إذ تعني الكلمة: [**מָרָה* (maw-raw')*؛ **ἀπεὶθει** – **apeitheia** – **παρακοή** – **parakoé* *– عَقُوق*، *مُتَمَرّد* ، *لا يطيع، الامتناع عن التنفيذ، مُعاند، لا يقنع، لا يؤمن، يعصى]* وأيضاً هناك معنى ملازم للكلمة حسب بعض المفسرين والشراح [*imperfect* ratification] وتعني (تصديق ناقص – وطبعاً النقص هنا نقص ثقة لأن الثقة تتجه نحو النفس والاتكال على فكرها وأعمالها أكثر من أي شيء آخر حتى من وصية الله نفسها)، وممكن للمعنى – عموماً – أن يشمل معنى *[الضلال – والفساد]* وهو يُفيد معنى *التضليل أو الضلال والتيه والحيدان عن الطريق المستقيم* بالمسيرة العكسية، وبمعنى أدق: *الضلال عن الحق*، والذي يكون نتيجة عدم السماع وسداد الأُذن، وهي تُفيد معنى إهمال صوت الحق، وهذا كله يندرج تحت مُسمى عدم الالتزام أو عدم الطاعة.[/FONT]
==========
   وأصل الكلمة مُشتق من الكلمة التي تعني [*يثق – يعتمد على*] والكلمة هنا [*عصيان*] تظهر *كنتيجة عكسية للثقة والاعتماد*، والثقة عموماً *تستند على أمانة الله في مواعيد عهده، واختياره ووعده*.
==========
   + الرب لي فلا أخاف، ماذا يصنع بي الإنسان.. الاحتماء بالرب خيرٌ من التوكل على إنسان.. أما الرب فعضدني.. قوتي وترنيمتي الرب وقد صار لي خلاصاً.. يمين الرب صانعة ببأس، يمين الرب مرتفعة.. لا أموت بل أحيا وأُحدث بأعمال الرب[FONT=&quot][3]؛ في ذلك اليوم يلتفت الإنسان إلى صانعه وتنظر عيناه إلى قدوس إسرائيل. ولا يلتفت إلى المذابح صنعة يديه، ولا ينظر إلى ما صنعته أصابعه السواري.[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT]
==========
   عموماً المعنى العام لكلمة *العصيان* باختصار: تُفيد أو تحمل *معنى يُقنع أو يستميل*، وذلك للتضليل والإفساد [*فلم يسمعوا **ולוא שׁמעו** لي ولم يميلوا أُذنهم[FONT=&quot][5]*، بل ساروا (سلكوا) في مشورات *وعناد *(سلكوا بحسب خيال) imagination* قلبهم الشرير وأعطوا القفا لا الوجه (ساروا بالعكس للخلف *backward* ولم يتبعوني للأمام)*. فمن اليوم الذي خرج فيه آباءكم من أرض مصر إلى هذا اليوم أرسلت إليكم كل عبيدي الأنبياء مُبكراً كل يوم ومرسلاً. *فلم يسمعوا* لي ولم يميلوا أُذنهم (نحوي) بل *صَلَّبوا[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT] رقابهم أساءوا أكثر **worse than**[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT]** من آبائهم*][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT]؛ فالمعنى واضح أنه يحمل عدم السماع والإساءة، أي التمرد للإساءة وعدم الطاعة والإذعان لصوت الله بحفظ وصاياه، التي تُظهر أمانة الإنسان عملياً وخضوعه لله الذي جعله سيداً لحياته الشخصية ليكون قائده.[/FONT]
==========
   عموماً نجد أن الله أوصى آدم مُعطياً وصية واحدة تُثبت ثقته في الله بالطاعة: من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل وأما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها.[FONT=&quot][9]؛ ولكن آدم لم يصغي ولم يسمع كلام الله، بل عصى وكسر الوصية لأنه أهملها (تغاضى عنها)، مع أنه يعرفها جيداً وتقبلها من الله – بنفسه – ليحفظها بالطاعة: فرأت المرأة أن الشجرة جيدة للأكل، وأنها بهجة للعيون، وأن الشجرة شهية للنظر، فأخذت من ثمرها وأكلت، وأعطت رجُلها أيضاً معها، فأكل.[FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][/FONT]
==========
   وبالطبع الخليقة كلها بدورها سارت على نفس الدرب وذات المنهج عينه في طريق التمرد والعصيان: *بمعصية (*παρακοῆς* = *إخْلاَل بِ؛ تَمَرّد؛ خَرْق؛ عِصْيان؛ مُخَالَفَة*) الإنسان الواحد جُعِلَ الكثيرون خُطاة* (رومية 5: 19)، ولنلاحظ هنا أن الرسول لم يتكلم عن *نوع الخطية* من جهة الشكل الحادث وهو فعل الأكل عينه الذي تم، لأن الكل بعد آدم أخطأ، مع أنهم لم يخطئوا على مثال نفس الصورة عينها التي لآدم، أي أنهم لم يرثوا خطيئته من جهة الأكل من الشجرة، بل ساروا على منهج المعصية والتمرد، الذي أفسد الإنسانية كلها.
==========
   وطبعاً المعصية هنا لها معنى هام وخطير للغاية، لا بُدَّ أنْ نفهمه بدقة وتركيز، *لأننا إن لم نفهم معنى المعصية الحقيقي من جهة خبرتنا كبشر في واقع حياتنا، لن نفهم طبيعة الخطية الحقيقية التي تعايشها البشر، ولن نستطيع أن نستفيد من ذبيحة المحرقة التي قدمها ربنا يسوع بذبيحة نفسه، ولن تصير عندنا مفهومه فهماً صحيحاً*.
==========
   فكلمة *معصية [**ἀφίστημι** – **aphistemi**]* كفعل متعدِ يعني *[حالة تمرد، وضلال]*، وكفعل لازم يعني *[يخرج، ينسحب، يُغادر]*، وفي اليونانية الكلاسيكية تعني *يُخبأ أو يعزل من علاقة أو ينعزل عن شركة مع شخص*. وتعني أيضاً أن *ينقلب ضد أحدهم بسبب العصيان*. وتعني في الفعل [*غير متعمد أن يعزل نفسه* – لا يقصد، ليس هذا هدفه].
   ولنا أن نفهم أن أحياناً الإنسان لا يقصد أن ينعزل عن الله عن قصد، لكن هناك شكل من أشكال الإهمال والتغاضي نتيجته *فقدان الشركة* أي العزل، ولكن *طبيعة العصيان التلقائي* *ونتيجته* *الطبيعية* هو *الانعزال والانفصال* وعدم اللقاء، وتعني أيضاً [ *يرحل، ينسحب من، يستسلم ل، تدهور*] ومن هذا الكلمة يشتق المعنى [*عصيان – ارتداد – هروب*]، وطبعاً هذا واضح جداً من هروب آدم من وجه الله، هذا الذي يحدث في حياتنا العملية حينما نهرب من مواجهة الله في الصلاة، أو قراءة كلمة الحياة لتنقية القلب وشفاء النفس، أو الاجتماع الكنسي المملوء من حضور الله، على الأخص لو كان الخادم أمين يوصل كلمة الله كما هي ببرهان الروح والقوة.
[FONT=&quot]=========================[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot][1] ظل يطيع[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2] (فيلبي 2: 7 – 8)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] (أنظر المزمور 118)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4] (أشعياء 17: 7 – 8)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5] لم يطيعوا ولم يسمعوا ويصغوا أي أنهم لم يهتموا أن يصغوا لصوتي ليطيعوني أنا، بل اقتنعوا ومالوا لمشورات أنفسهم حسب تخيلاتهم الخاصة أي مشورات قلبهم الشرير المُعاند، فساروا عكس الاتجاه للخلف لا للأمام وأنا اتقدمهم أي بمعنى رفض الله قائداً لهم.[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6] hard, difficult, severe, fierce, harsh, ill-treated, obstinacy, stubbornness= صعبه، شديدة، شرسة، قاسية، عنيفة، سوء مُعاملة، عناد، إصرار[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][7] physically, socially or morally أكثر سوء (وتُفيد في المعنى العبري حسب جذر الكلمة للكسر والهدم) من آبائهم جسدياً واجتماعياً وأخلاقياً[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][8] (أنظر أرميا الإصحاح السابع بكاملة وذلك للأهمية)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][9] (تكوين 1: 16 – 17)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][10] (تكوين 3: 6)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2020)

*[جـ] ذبيحة المحرقة، ذبيحة الطاعة*
​*+ أولاً: معنى عدم الطاعة أي العصيان*
 *[1] المعنى العبري للكلمة في العهد القديم*​
   ترد كلمات فئة هذه الكلمة أكثر من 250 مرة في الترجمة السبعينية، مترجمة لحوالي 40 كلمة عبرية مختلفة، لهم أهمية لاهوتية خاصة، فهم يستخدمون لترجمة أشكال من جذر الكلمة العبرية "*מַעַל*" (وهي كلمة تختص بالقانون) فأنها تُستخدم في التصرف بخيانة أو ضد القانون، أو ليعصى أو يتعدى على، أو يثور (ثورة تمرد على الحاكم لعزله أو على الملك لخلعه)، وهي تأتي كالتالي: 
==========
 * *التصرف بخيانة أو ضد القانون*
   + وقاوموا عُزيا الملك وقالوا له ليس لك يا عُزيا أن تُوقد للرب، بل للكهنة بني هارون المُقدسين للإيقاد (فالملك تصرف ضد القانون). أخرج من المقدس لأنك *خُنت* وليس لك من كرامة من عند الرب الإله[1]؛ لأن الرب زلل يهوذا بسبب آحاز ملك إسرائيل (إذ) أَجمحَ (ضلل) يهوذا وخان الرب خيانة (الرب أذل يهوذا بسبب آحاز ملكها الذي ضلل شعبها وخان الرب خيانة).. وفي ضيقه زاد خيانة بالرب، الملك آحاز هذا (وكان آحاز يزيد خيانة للرب كلما اشتد عليه الضيق).[2]
==========
 * *ليعصى يتعدى على*
   + في أيامه عصى أدوم من تحت يد يهوذا وملَّكوا على أنفسهم ملكاً.. فعصى آدوم من تحت يد يهوذا إلى هذا اليوم. حينئذ عصت (ثارت وانفصلت) لبنة في ذلك الوقت من تحت يده لأنه ترك الرب إله آبائه.[3]
==========
 * *يعصى – يثور – يتمرد*
   + اثنتي عشر سنة استُعبدوا لكدرلعومر والسنة الثالثة عشر عصوا (ثاروا ثورة) عليه.[4]؛ و*عصوا* و*تمردوا* عليك و*طرحوا* شريعتك وراء ظهورهم (خلفهم)، وقتلوا أنبياءك الذين اشهدوا عليهم ليردوهم إليك، وعملوا إهانة عظيمة.[5]
[FONT=&quot]=========================​
 [1] (2أخبار أيام 26: 18)
     [2] (2أخبار أيام 28: 19، 22)
     [3] (2أخبار أيام 21: 8 و10)
     [4] (تكوين 14: 4)
     [5] (نحميا 9: 26)​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2020)

*[جـ] ذبيحة المحرقة، ذبيحة الطاعة*
​*+ أولاً: معنى عدم الطاعة أي العصيان**
[2] معنى الكلمة في اليونانية الكلاسيكية وتظهر في العهد القديم بهذه المعاني*​+ *تعني النقل بمعناه الواسع*: ثم نقل من هُناك إلى الجبل شرقي بيت إيل ونصب خيمته[FONT=&quot][1]​
 + *الفصل بين الأشخاص*: فأبعده شاول عنه (داود) وجعله له رئيس ألفٍ فكان يدخل ويخرج أمام الشعب.[FONT=&quot][2]، أبعدوا عني يا جميع فاعلي الإثم. لأن الرب قد سمع صوت بكائي.[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT]
 + *الانسحاب من علاقة أو الفك من إلزام أو من** وضع*: ومن ابن خمسين سنة يرجعون (ينسحبون) من جُند الخدمة ولا يخدمون بعد.[FONT=&quot][4]؛ من أجل ذلك *ابتعد* (الانسحاب من وضع) الحق عنا ولم يُدركنا العدل. ننتظر نوراً فإذا ظلام. ضياء فنسير في ظلام دامس.[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][/FONT]

==========
 *+ وأيضاً تعني هذه الكلمة **[FONT=&quot][العصيان – **[FONT=&quot]ἀφίστημι – aphistemi] [/FONT]*[/FONT]* في السياق الديني عدة معاني مهمة جداً لتُعبر عن حالة ونتيجة العصيان الذي يصعب شفاؤه وهي كالآتي: *
​*(1) المعنى الأول أو الاتجاه الأول كنتيجة: [مفارقة الله لشعبه أو الطرح من أمام الله أو العزلة عن الله]*​   + وقالت – المرأة التي أحبها شمشون في وادي سُورق اسمها دليلة – الفلسطينيين عليك (يهجم عليك الفلسطينيين) يا شمشون فانتبه من نومه وقال أخرج حسب كل مره وانتفض. ولم يعلم أن الرب قد فارقه (رحل عنه – أنصرف – غادره – تجنب).[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT]
   + وكان أن بني إسرائيل أخطأوا إلى الرب إلههم الذي أصعدهم من أرض مصر من تحت يد فرعون ملك مصر واتقوا آلهة أخرى، وسلكوا حسب فرائض الأمم الذين طردهم الرب من أمام بني إسرائيل... وتركوا جميع وصايا الرب إلههم.. وباعوا أنفسهم لعمل الشرّ في عيني الرب لإغاظته. فغضب الرب جداً على إسرائيل *ونحاهم* من أمامه ولم يبقى إلا سبط يهوذا وحده. ويهوذا أيضاً لم يحفظوا وصايا الرب إلههم بل سلكوا في فرائض إسرائيل التي عملوها. *فرذل* الرب كل نسل إسرائيل وأذلهم ودفعهم ليد ناهبين حتى طرحهم من أمامه.[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=========================[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot][1] (تكوين 12: 8)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2] (1صموئيل 18: 13)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] (مزمور 6: 8)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4] (عدد 8: 25)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5] (أشعياء 59: 9)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6] (قضاة 16: 20)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][7] (أنظر للأهمية 2ملوك 17: 7 – 23)[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (29 مايو 2020)

*[جـ] ذبيحة المحرقة، ذبيحة الطاعة*​*+ أولاً: معنى عدم الطاعة أي العصيان*​*(2) المعنى الثاني أو الاتجاه الثاني كنتيجة للعصيان الذي يأتي بمعنى التذمر أيضاً: [حجب عطايا الله وإزالة حمياته الخاصة = خطر الموت، وعدم السلام الناتج عن الإثم بسبب عناد العصيان والابتعاد بالانعزال عن الله وإهانته]*​    + فسقط موسى وهارون على وجهيهما أمام معشر جماعة بني إسرائيل ويشوع بن نون وكالب ابن يفنه من الذين تجسسوا الأرض، مزقا ثيابهما وكلما كل جماعة بني إسرائيل قائلين: الأرض التي مررنا فيها لنتجسسها، الأرض جيدة جداً جداً. أن سُرَّ بنا الرب يُدخلنا إلى هذه الأرض ويُعطينا إياها أرضاً تفيض لبناً وعسلاً. إنما *لا تتمردوا* على الرب ولا تخافوا من شعب الأرض لأنهم خبزنا، قد زال عنهم ظلهم والرب معنا. لا تخافوهم، ولكن قال كل الجماعة أن يُرجما بالحجارة. ثم ظهر مجد الرب في خيمة الاجتماع لكل بني إسرائيل. وقال الرب لموسى *حتى متى يُهينني* هذا الشعب... وكلم الرب موسى وهارون قائلاً: حتى متى أغفر لهذه الجماعة الشريرة *المتذمرة عليَّ*. قد *سمعت تذمر* بني إسرائيل الذي *يتذمرونه عليَّ*. قل لهم حي أنا يقول الرب *لأفعلن بكم كما تكلمتم في أُذني* (رد الفعل = الفعل – لأن هذه هي نتيجة طبيعية لعصيانهم وتذمرهم)، في هذا القفر تسقط جثثكم جميع المعدودين منكم حسب عددكم من ابن عشرين سنة فصاعداً الذين تزمروا علي. لن تدخلوا الأرض التي رفعت يدي لأسكنكم فيها ما عدا كالب بن يفنه ويشوع بن نون.[FONT=&quot][1]​

==========
    + ها إن يد الرب لم تُقصر عن أن تُخلص ولم تثقل أُذنه عن أن تسمع. بل آثامكم صارت *فاصلة* بينكم وبين إلهكم، *وخطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم* حتى لا يسمع. لأن أيديكم قد تنجست بالدم وأصابعكم بالإثم. شفاهكم تكلَّمت بالكذب ولسانكم يلهج بالشر. ليس من يدعو بالعدل وليس من يُحاكم بالحق. يتكلمون على الباطل ويتكلمون بالكذب قد حبلوا بالتعب وولدوا إثماً... أعمالهم أعمال إثم وفعل الظلم في أيديهم. أرجلهم إلى الشرّ تجري وتُسرع إلى سفك الدم الزكي. أفكارهم أفكار إثم. في طريقهم اغتصاب وسحق. طريق السلام لم يعرفوه وليس في مسالكهم عدل. جعلوا لأنفسهم سُبلاً مُعْوَجة. *كل من يسير فيها لا يعرف سلاماً...*
   من أجل ذلك ابتعد الحق عنا ولم يُدركنا العدل. ننتظر نوراً فإذا ظلام، ضياء فنسير في ظلام دامس. نلتمس الحائط كعُمي وكالذي بلا أعين نتجسس. قد عثرنا في الظهر كما في العتمة. في الضباب كالموتى... ننتظر عدلاً وليس هو، وخلاصاً فيبتعد عنا، لأن معاصينا معنا وآثامنا نعرفها. تعدينا وكذبنا على الرب وحدنا من وراء إلهنا. تكلمنا بالظلم. والمعصية حبلنا، ولهجنا من القلب بكلام الكذب وقد ارتد الحق من وراء، والعدل يقف بعيداً. لأن الصدق سقط في الشارع، والاستقامة لا تستطيع الدخول.[FONT=&quot][2]​

==========
    وعموماً السبب في هذه النتيجة كما رأيناها*، ليس الله بالطبع، لأن الله يُريد أن يُخلِّص الإنسان ويقوده لحياة شركة مقدسه معه في النور*، ولكن *السبب الحقيقي هو رغبة الإنسان نفسه في الابتعاد عن الله بكل إصرار عناد قلبه،* وعدم سماع أقواله لطاعتها والحياة بها، لذلك يتذمَّر ويعصى وصاياه بل ويحتقر عطاياه، لا بالكلام إنما بالأعمال. 

==========
    + حين قسَّم العلي للأمم حين فَرَّق بني آدم نصب تخوماً لشعوب حسب عدد بني إسرائيل. إن قسم الرب هو شعبه.. وجده في أرض قفر وفي خلاء مستوحش خَرِبٍ، أحاط به ولاحظه وصانه كحدقة عينه كما يُحرك النسر عشه وعلى فراخه يرف ويبسط جناحيه ويأخذها ويحملها على مناكبه، هكذا الرب وحده اقتاده وليس معه إله أجنبي. أركبه على مرتفعات الأرض فأكل ثمار الصحراء وأرضعه عسلاً من حجر وزيتاً من صوان الصخر. وزبدة بقر ولبن غنم مع شحم خراف وكباش أولاد باشان وتيوس مع دسم لُب الحنطة ودم العنب شربته خمراً. فسُمن بشُورون ورَفَسَ (دليل العصيان) سَمنت وغلُظت واكتسبت شحماً *فرفض* الإله الذي عمله وغَبِىَ عن صخرة خلاصه.. *نسيت الله* الذي أبدأك. فرأى الرب ورذل من الغيظ بنينه وبناته. وقال *أحجب وجهي عنهم* وأنظر ماذا تكون آخرتهم. إنهم *جيل متقلب أولاد لا أمانة فيهم*.[FONT=&quot][3]​
   + هكذا قال الرب: ماذا وجد فيَّ آباؤكم من جور *حتى ابتعدوا عني* (باختيارهم) وساروا وراء الباطل، وصاروا باطلاً، ولم يقولوا أين هو الرب الذي أصعدنا من أرض مصر الذي سار بنا في البرية في أرض قفر وَحُفَرٍ في أرض يُبُوسة وظل الموت في أرض لم يعبرها رجل ولم يسكنها إنسان. وأتيت بكم إلى أرض بستان لتأكلوا ثمرها وخيرها فأتيتم ونجستم أرضي وجعلتم ميراثي رجساً. *الكهنة لم يقولوا أين هو الرب* *وأهل الشريعة لم يعرفوني* *والرعاة عصوا* عليَّ *والأنبياء تنبأوا ببعل وذهبوا وراء ما لا ينفع*.[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT]
   + أذهب ونادي بهذه الكلمات نحو الشمال وقل أرجعي أيتها *العاصية* إسرائيل يقول الرب. لا أوقع غضبي بكم لأني رءوف يقول الرب. لا أحقد إلى الأبد. *أعرفي فقط إثمك* أنك إلى الرب إلهك *أذنبت وفرقت طرقك للغرباء* تحت كل شجرة خضراء ولصوتي لم تسمعوا يقول الرب. ارجعوا أيها البنون العصاة يقول الرب.[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT]

==========
  *فواضح هنا خطورة العصيان ومعناه الحقيقي الذي يؤدي إلى الانفصال التام عن الله* والتيه وراء آلهة غريبة، لأن الإنسان رفض برغبته (بكل عِناد) وصايا الله وتمرد عليها ساعياً نحو شهوة قلبه ليحصل على اللذة الوقتية، بل وأيضاً هذا العصيان لا يقف عند رفض الوصية وينتهي، بل يمتد ليصل لاحتقار عطايا الله والازدراء بها، بل وقد يصل في النهاية لحد الاستهتار بالحياة معه، وقد تصل عملياً بالاستهزاء بكل ما هو مقدس، بل بكل ما هو إلهي، أو التطاول على الله نفسه بقباحة.

==========
    + وأما أطفالكم الذين قلتم يكونون غنيمة (قال هذا شعب إسرائيل حينما رفض أن يعبر الأردن ليدخل الأرض الذي وعدهم الله بها خوفاً من الهزيمة في عدم ثقة في الله وتذمروا عليه) فإني سأدخلهم فيعرفون الأرض التي *احتقرتموها*.[FONT=&quot][6].[/FONT]
   + *وعصوا وتمردوا* عليك، *وطرحوا *شريعتك* وراء ظهورهم، وقتلوا* أنبيائك الذين أشهدوا عليهم ليردوهم إليك، *وعملوا إهانة عظيمة*.[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT]

==========
    وهنا يتضح *تطور العصيان ووصوله لنتائج خطيرة للغاية*، فبداية السقوط هو العصيان ورفض الوصية *وإهمالها، والنتيجة قد تصل لأهوال لا يصدقها إنسان*، *فالبداية الإهمال ومن ثمَّ العصيان والتمرد، ثم طرح شريعة الله ورفض الوصية، وقد يصل الموضوع لاحتقار الله وعمله كله، وإهانة أولاده الأتقياء ورفض خدمتهم التي قد تصل لحد عزلهم أو قتلهم وتسكيت أصواتهم، لأنه أصبح صوت الله مرفوضاً من القلب تماماً، لأن الإنسان لا يريد أن يتوب أو يعود عن عصيانه.*

==========
    ويُعبَّر عن هذا العصيان غالباً في ممارسة عبادة أخرى غير الله الحي كما نرى في [تثنية 7: 4؛ 13: 10و 13؛ قضاة 2]، وأيضاً تظهر في سلوك أخلاقي غير مطيع لله يؤدي للموت [أنظر للأهمية حزقيال 33: 7 – 20 وأيضاً تثنية 9: 9 – 29]

==========
  *وعلينا أن نفهم من هذه الخلفية السريعة سبب التحذير من خطية العصيان، والتحذير من الحض على الخطية التي نطق بها الأنبياء بسبب نتائجها الخطيرة جداً على الإنسان: *
  *+ ابتعد عن كلام الكذب ولا تقتل البريء والبار. لأني لا أُبرر المذنب.[FONT=&quot][8]*[/FONT]
  *+ طريق الكذب أبعد عني وبشريعتك ارحمني. اخترت طريق الحق. جعلت أحكامك قدامي. لصقت بشهاداتك. يا رب لا تخزني. في طريق وصاياك أجري لأنك ترحب قلبي.[FONT=&quot][9]* [/FONT]
  *+ اعتزلوا، اعتزلوا، أخرجوا من هُناك، لا تمسوا نجساً. اخرجوا من وسطها، تطهروا يا حاملي آنية الرب لأنكم لا تخرجون بالعجلة ولا تذهبون هاربين لأن الرب سائر أمامكم وإله إسرائيل يجمع ساقتكم.[FONT=&quot][10]*[/FONT]​
==========
وترد هذه الكلمة *[**ἀφίστημι** – **aphistemi**]* في العهد الجديد بمعناها الواسع وهي تُشير بالأكثر إلى *انقسام الشعب* كما نراها واضحة في سفر أعمال الرسل، حينما كان الشعب الإسرائيلي ورؤساء الكهنة محتارين فيهم وحدث بسببهم انقسام بين الشعب [أنظر أعمال 5، أعمال 22]، وأيضاً كما كان في العهد القديم يأتي أيضاً تحذير المؤمنين من التلمذة للرب يسوع الغير مثمرة. لأن الذين يفشلون في استقبال النعمة الممنوحة الآن من الرب يسوع المسيح والتشرُّب منها، بكونهم لم يحذروا من الخطية وعمل الإنسان العتيق، متمسكين بالإنسان الجديد الذي يتجدد كل يوم حسب صورة خالقه، فقد يجدون أنفسهم في يوم ما منجرفين نحو العصيان الناتج من الإهمال وعدم الاكتراث، وبالتالي قد يصلوا لحد الانفصال للأبد عن الرب الذي أعطانا المصالحة بدم صليبه كما سوف نرى من خلال استكمال دراستنا بنعمة الله.

==========
    + *فقال له واحد يا سيد أقليل هم الذين يخلصون فقال لهم. اجتهدوا أن تدخلوا من الباب الضيق، فاني أقول لكم أن كثيرين سيطلبون أن يدخلوا ولا يقدرون. من بعدما يكون رب البيت قد قام وأغلق الباب وابتدأتم تقفون خارجا وتقرعون الباب قائلين: "يا رب يا رب افتح لنا"، يُجيب ويقول لكم: "لا أعرفكم من أين أنتم". حينئذ تبتدئون تقولون: "أكلنا قدامك وشربنا، وعلَّمت في شوارعنا". فيقول: "أقول لكم لا أعرفكم، من أين أنتم، تباعدوا عني يا جميع فاعلي الظلم".[FONT=&quot][11]*[/FONT]

==========
    وتُشير الكلمة أيضاً في تيموثاوس إلى السلوك الأخلاقي: *ليتجنب الإثم* كل من يُسمى اسم المسيح[FONT=&quot][12]، بل ويمتد المعنى عند القديس بولس لإظهار الأزمنة الأخيرة، والتي تُسمى أزمنة الارتداد وعدم معرفة الحق والالتزام بالتعليم الصحيح: [/FONT]
   + ولكن الروح يقول صريحا انه في الأزمنة الأخيرة: يرتد قوم عن الإيمان، تابعين أرواحاً مضلة وتعاليم شياطين. في رياء أقوال كاذبة موسومة ضمائرهم. مانعين عن الزواج وآمرين أن يمتنع عن أطعمة قد خلقها الله لتتناول بالشكر من المؤمنين وعارفي الحق. لأن كل خليقة الله جيدة ولا يُرفض شيء إذا أُخذ مع الشكر لأنه يُقدس بكلمة الله والصلاة.
   ولكن أعلم هذا انه في الأيام الأخيرة ستأتي أزمنة صعبة. لأن الناس يكونون محبين لأنفسهم، محبين للمال، متعظمين، مستكبرين، مجدفين، غير طائعين لوالديهم، غير شاكرين، دنسين، بلا حنو، بلا رضى، ثالبين، عديمي النزاهة، شرسين، غير محبين للصلاح، خائنين، مقتحمين، متصلفين، محبين للذات دون محبة لله، لهم صورة التقوى ولكنهم منكرون قوتها، فاعرض عن هؤلاء. فأنه من هؤلاء هم الذين يدخلون البيوت ويسبون نسيات محملات خطايا منساقات بشهوات مختلفة. يتعلَّمن في كل حين ولا يستطعن أن يقبلن إلى معرفة الحق أبداً. وكما قاوم ينيس ويمبريس موسى كذلك هؤلاء أيضاً يقاومون الحق، أُناس فاسدة أذهانهم، ومن جهة الإيمان مرفوضون، لكنهم لا يتقدمون أكثر لأن حمقهم سيكون واضحاً للجميع كما كان حمق ذينك أيضاً.[FONT=&quot][13][/FONT]

==========
    وربما عموماً يشير لو 8: 13 إلى *الارتداد كنتيجة لإغراءات آخر الأيام*: [والذين على الصخر (يتكلم على البذرة التي سقطت على الصخر) هم الذين متى سمعوا يقبلون الكلمة بفرح. وهؤلاء ليس لهم أصل فيؤمنون إلى حين وفي وقت التجربة يرتدون]، حيث هنا يذكر الناس الذين آمنوا وقبلوا الإنجيل بفرح، لكن تحت ضغط الاضطهاد والمعاناة الآتية بسبب الإيمان، يتخلون عن علاقتهم وشركتهم بالله. وبناء على عبرانيين 3: 12 [أنظروا أيها الإخوة ألا يكون في أحدكم قلب شرير بعدم إيمان في الارتداد عن الله الحي]، فأن الارتداد يكون من حركة عدم الإيمان وبسبب الخطية الساكنة في القلب وطول زمن ممارستها، والتي تجعل الإنسان في النهاية يتمرد ويرفض وصية الله ويصبح مرتداً، وهنا تكمن خطورة العصيان على المستوى العملي في حياتنا الشخصية.

==========
    + فأُريد أن أذكركم ولو علمتم هذا مرة أن الرب بعدما خلص الشعب من أرض مصر أهلك أيضاً الذين لم يؤمنوا. والملائكة الذين لم يحفظوا رياستهم بل تركوا مسكنهم حفظهم الى دينونة اليوم العظيم بقيود أبدية تحت الظلام. كما أن سدوم وعمورة والمُدن التي حولهما إذ زنت على طريق مثلهما ومضت وراء جسد آخر جعلت عبرة مكابدة عقاب نار أبدية. ولكن كذلك هؤلاء أيضاً المحتلمون (أي الحالمين بمعنى *الْمُتَوَهِّمِينَ*) ينجسون الجسد ويتهاونون بالسيادة ويفترون على ذوي الامجاد[FONT=&quot][14].. وتنبأ عن هؤلاء أيضاً أخنوخ السابع من آدم قائلاً: هوذا قد جاء الرب في ربوات قديسيه. ليصنع دينونة على الجميع ويُعاقب جميع فجارهم على جميع أعمال فجورهم التي فجروا بها، وعلى جميع الكلمات الصعبة التي تكلم بها عليه خطاة فجار. هؤلاء هم مُدَمْدِمُونَ مُتَشَكُّونَ سالكون بحسب شهواتهم وفمهم يتكلم بعظائم يحابون بالوجوه من أجل المنفعة (أو يَتَذَمَّرُونَ وَيَشْكُونَ دَائِماً وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَنْدَفِعُونَ وَرَاءَ شَهَوَاتِهِمْ، يُطْلِقُونَ أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ مُتَحَدِّثِينَ بِأُمُورٍ طَنَّانَةٍ، وَيَمْدَحُونَ مَنْ يُعْجِبُهُمْ طَلَباً لِلْمَنْفَعَةِ). وأما أنتم أيها الأحباء فاذكروا الأقوال التي قالها سابقاً رُسل ربنا يسوع المسيح. فأنهم قالوا لكم: "أنه في الزمان الأخير سيكون قوم مستهزئون سالكين بحسب شهوات فجورهم. هؤلاء هم المعتزلون بأنفسهم نفسانيون لا روح لهم". وأما أنتم أيها الأحباء فابنوا أنفسكم على إيمانكم الأقدس مصلين في الروح القدس. واحفظوا أنفسكم في محبة الله منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الأبدية.[FONT=&quot][15][/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=========================[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][1] (أنظر للأهمية واستكمال المعنى عدد 14: 5 – 45)[/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][2] (أشعياء 59: 1 – 14)[/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][3] (تثنية 32: 8 – 18)[/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أرميا 2: 5 – 8)[/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أنظر أرميا 3: 12 – 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (عدد 14: 31)[/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (نحميا 9: 26)[/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][8] (خروج 23: 7)[/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][9] (مزمور 119: 29 – 32)[/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][10] (أشعياء 52: 11 – 12)[/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أنظر للأهمية لوقا 13: 22 – 30)[/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (2تيموثاوس 2: 19)[/FONT][/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][13] (أنظر تيموثاوس الأولى 4: 1 – 5، 2تيموثاوس 3: 1 – 9)[/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][14] (أي يَسِيرُونَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ الَّتِي سَارَ فِيهَا أَهْلُ تِلْكَ الْمُدُنِ إِذْ يُلَوِّثُونَ أَجْسَادَهُمْ بِالنَّجَاسَةِ، وَيَحْتَقِرُونَ السِّيَادَةَ الإِلَهِيَّةَ، وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِالإِهَانَةِ عَلَى الْكَائِنَاتِ الْمَجِيدَةِ)[/FONT]
      [FONT=&quot][15] (يهوذا 5 – 8؛ 14 – 21)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2020)

*[جـ] ذبيحة المحرقة، ذبيحة الطاعة*​*ثانياً: المسيح يُقدم نفسه ذبيحة طاعة*​بعد أن عرضنا مشكلة السقوط ودرامة العصيان وخطورتها على حياة الإنسان، إذ بالعصيان دخلت الخطية بكل أنواعها وبشاعتها لتشوه طبع الإنسان النقي الذي صار متمرداً لا يطيع وصايا الله ولا يقبلها، لأن الموت يعمل فيه بسلطان، والموت – حسب طبعه – لا يقبل الحياة [*بمعصية*[1] (بعدم طاعة وإهمال) الإنسان الواحد جُعل الكثيرون خُطاة][2]، لأن طبيعة الخطية ظلمة لا تقدر على أن تظهر في النور، لذلك حينما تتسلط على حياة الإنسان تتسلط بالموت الذي يعني خروج الحياة من الإنسان، فهي مثل الإسفنجة التي تمتص الماء متى مسته، فالخطية حينما تُلامس القلب تمتص الحياة منه وتنفرش على كيان الإنسان وتجعله كله مُظلم وبهذه الطريقة تملك وتسود، وتظل تنتشر وتعمل كالوباء حتى لا يستطيع أن يتقبل النور، بل يهرب منه ولا يحتمله أبداً، وهذه هي خطورة الخطية في حياتنا، لأنها تجعل القلب قاسي متمرد لا يسمع لصوت الحق ولا يقبل نور الحياة، ووصية الله لا تستطيع أن تنفذ للقلب لأنه تقسى بغرور الخطية.[3]
==========
·      لأن كل من يعمل السيئات يبغض النور، ولا يأتي إلى النور لئلا توبخ أعماله، وأما من يفعل الحق فيُقبل إلى النور لكي تظهر أعماله أنها بالله معمولة؛ وهذه هي الدينونة أن النور قد جاء إلى العالم وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور، لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة.[4]
==========

عموماً، نستطيع الآن أن نستوعب سرّ ذبيحة المحرقة وكيف قدَّم الرب نفسه ذبيحة طاعة، فبسبب عصيان الإنسان وتمرده كان من المحتم أن يكون هناك ذبيحة محرقة تُظهر الطاعة للتكفير عن العصيان، الذي هو عدم الطاعة لله القدوس المُحب البشر، فظهر شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح في ملء الزمان بحسب التدبير في الجسد كإنسان (مشابهاً لنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية بالطبع) مُظهراً طاعته الكاملة والتامة للآب منذ الطفولة، هذه الطاعة التي تكلم عنها وأظهرها بوضوح تام كل أيام خدمته إلى الصليب حتى الموت حسب التدبير، فمَعَ كَوْنِهِ ابْناً تَعَلَّمَ الطَّاعَةَ مِمَّا تَأَلَّمَ بِهِ[5]
==========
+ فقال لهما لماذا كنتما تطلبانني ألم تعلما أنه ينبغي أن *أكون فيما لأبي*[6]
+ ها أنا ذا *أجيء لأفعل مشيئتك* يا الله[7]
+ لأني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي *بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني*[8]
+ ينبغي أن *أعمل أعمال الذي أرسلني*[9]
==========
ونجد المسيح الرب يُكمل واجبات الطاعة تكميلاً إلى آخر حدود الموت أي الصليب: *أطاع *(صار يُطيع – مزعن – ممتثل – خاضع بالتمام) حتى الموت، موت الصليب[10]، وبالطبع لم يفت على المسيح الرب وهو يتقدم نحو الصليب أن يُنبه أذهاننا إلى أنه يتقدم للموت على الصليب أولاً وقبل كل شيء *ليُكمل مشيئة الآب*: الكأس التي أعطاني الآب ألا أشربها[11]، ومن هنا أظهر تقواه بالطاعة والامتثال كإنسان كامل أمام الله: الَّذِي، فِي أَيَّامِ جَسَدِهِ، إِذْ قَدَّمَ بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طِلْبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، وَسُمِعَ لَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَقْوَاهُ.[12]
==========
وطاعة المسيح الرب كانت عن *سرور لا عن حزن أو اكتئاب أو اضطرار أو قهر أو غصب*، فهو يقول: *طعامي*أن *أعمل مشيئة* الذي أرسلني وأُتمم عمله.[13]، فهو قدم نفسه بمسرة إرادته وبكامل حريته الغير مُقيدة إطلاقاً: [وأسلم نفسه (بذل نفسه) لأجلنا *قُرباناً وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة*][14]

ولو عدنا للنص اليوناني لهذا العدد نجد اللفظة التي تؤكد على أن هذه الذبيحة المقدسة هي ذبيحة المحرقة أو تقدمة القربان، لأن فعلها يظهر كرائحة لأنها تُحرق، فلا رائحة إلا بالحرق، وهي تظهر رائحة حلوة للرضا والمسرة كما ذكرنا في شريعة المحرقة:

*Προσφοράν καὶ θυσίαν τῷ θεῷ εὶς ὀσμήν εὐωδίας*
*Prosphoran kai thusian to theo eis osmen euodias*

تقدمة قربان ذبيحة لله، رائحة طيبة – *Προσφοράν* ذبيحة محرقة، ليشمُها الله رائحة حلوة عطرة ذكية [للرضا والمسرة]
*offering and a sacrifice to God for a sweet-smelling aroma*
*offrande et victime, comme un parfum d'agréable odeur*

*[قدَّم نفسه ذبيحة محرقة]* *وكما من عطر تفوح منها رائحة عطرة* 
وواضح جداً في النص اليوناني الإشارة لذبيحة المحرقة للرضا والمسرة، والذي يؤكده القديس بولس الرسول في آيات مرتبطة وواضحة الإشارة لذبيحة ربنا يسوع كذبيحة محرقة:*+ كما أحب المسيح أيضاً الكنيسة وأسلم (بذل - قدم) نفسه – **gave up** – لأجلها - **gave Himself for her**[15]*

*+ ابن الله الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي –  **gave Himself for me**[16]*
*+ المسيح الذي بذل نفسه لأجل خطايانا – **gave Himself for our sins** – ليُنقذنا من العالم الحاضر الشرير حسب إرادة الله وأبينا[17]
*​[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=========================​​
[1] disobedience, imperfect hearing = عصيان – تمرد – نشوز – جموح – سمع ناقص غير تام، سمع معيب، أو سمع بطريقة خاطئة a hearing amiss
    [2] (رومية 5: 19)
    [3] (عبرانيين 3: 15) ἀπάτη = deceit = delusion = إحْتِيَال؛ إغْواء؛ إيْهام؛ تَدْلِيس؛ تَضْلِيل؛ خَتْل؛ خِدَاع؛ دَهَاء؛ غِشّ؛ كَيْد؛ مَكْر؛ نِفَاق
    [4] (يوحنا 3: 20و 21، 19)
    [5] (عبرانيين 5: 8)
    [6] (لوقا 2: 49)
    [7] (عبرانيين 10: 7)
    [8] (يوحنا 6: 38)
    [9] (يوحنا 9: 4)
    [10] (فيلبي 2: 8)
    [11] (يوحنا 18: 11)
    [12] ([FONT=&quot]عبر​[FONT=&quot]انيين​ 5: 7)
    [13] (يوحنا 4: 34)
    [14] (أفسس 5: 2)
    [15] (أفسس 5: 25)
    [16] (غلاطية 2: 20)
    [17] (غلاطية 1: 3و 4)​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2020)

*[جـ] ذبيحة المحرقة، ذبيحة الطاعة*​*ثانياً: المسيح يُقدم نفسه ذبيحة طاعة**ملحوظة هامـــــــــــــــــــــــة*​*===============*​​حينما نجد أن الرسول يقول في أماكن عديدة إن المسيح [قدم ذاته] أو [قدم نفسه] أو [بذل نفسه فدية]، فهو يُعبَّر عن المسيح كرئيس كهنة عظيم قدم بيديه – أي بمحض مسرة إرادته الحرة – ذبيحة جسده على الصليب[FONT=&quot][1].​
 + ليس أحد يأخذها مني (عنوه أو غصباً أو باقتدار) بل أضعها *أنا من ذاتي، لي سلطان* أن أضعها ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً هذه الوصية قبلتها من أبي (في الجسد)[FONT=&quot][2] ​
 + فقال له بيلاطس أما تُكلمني، ألست تعلم أن لي سلطاناً أن أصلبك وسلطاناً أن أطلقك، أجاب يسوع: *لم يكن لك علي سلطان البتة لو لم تكن قد أُعطيت من فوق*، لذلك الذي أسلمني إليك له خطية أعظم[FONT=&quot][3]​
   ونجد أن في حالة ذِكر تقديم الذبيحة، إما في صيغة المبني للمجهول، حيث يقصد أن الذي قدمه على الصليب هم اليهود، أو بذكرهم صراحة أنهم قتلوه، فهنا يقف المسيح يسوع ربنا موقف من سلَّم نفسه طوعاً وأعطى ذاته كخروف يُساق إلى الذبح: ظُلِمَ، أما هوَّ فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه، كشاة تُساق إلى الذبح، وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها، فلم يفتح فاه.[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT]

 ==========
    ولكن أروع صوره لذبيحة الصليب على الإطلاق هي التي ذكر فيها بولس الرسول أن الله هو الذي قدمه حسب القصد في قوله [الذي قدمه (προέθετο set forth as - determine beforehand) الله كفارة][FONT=&quot][5]، وهنا تظهر مشيئة الله (من جهة التدبير والتحديد المُسبق) لتُغطي كل ملابسات تقديم المسيح يسوع على الصليب، سواء في مشيئة المسيح الرب نفسه أو في التغاضي عن جهالة الصالبين له وذلك لبلوغ منتهى قصد الله التي هي [من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بإمهال الله][FONT=&quot][6][/FONT]، هذا يعني أن ذبيحة الصليب تشترك فيها مشيئة الآب ومشيئة الابن المتجسد المطابقة والمستمدة من مشيئة الآب لأنها طبيعياً واحدة:[/FONT]
  + ثم قال ها أنا ذا أجيء (آتي – والصيغة في اللغة اليونانية تأتي *بمعنى الحاضر الممتد*) في درج الكتاب مكتوب عني (كُتب لأجلي، *لإظهار ما يخص دوري وعملي* الذي أعمله) لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله (فقلت ها أنا ذا آتٍ – كما هو في الناموس المكتوب عني – أني سأفعل مشيئتك يا الله).. *فبهذه المشيئة* نحن مُقدسون *بتقديم* [*προσφορά* – *برسفورا – وهي الكلمة الطقسية التي تُشير للذبيحة *كما سبق وذكرنا] جسد يسوع المسيح مرة واحدة.[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT]​  *+ عموماً جدير بنا الآن أن نخرج خارج المفهوم المعتاد عليه من جهة أن الصليب في نظرنا عملاً يختص بالخطية والإثم فقط*، ولكن يليق بنا الآن أن نكشف ناحية جديدة وهامة أُخرى فيه، تختلف كل الاختلاف عن معنى الخطية: 
 + وهي هذه *الطاعة* العجيبة التي أكملها الابن المتجسد (كإنسان) نحو الآب، وتكميل مشيئته تماماً، كاشفاً بعمله الرائع عن نوع الصلة الخاصة التي ارتبط بها الابن بالآب، والتي نلمح فيها حدوداً عميقة لمعنى البنوة، فهو لم يأخذها اختطافاً، ولا ادَّعاها ادعاء مبهماً، ولكنه حقق واجبتها ووافها تماماً كابن حقيقي لله الآب فعلاً وقولاً وعملاً، لأن الله – حسب طبيعته – ليس تخصصه في الكلام والنظريات بل أفعال تظهر قدرته وقوته في أعماله، والمسيح الرب بصفته نائباً عن البشرية قدِّم الطاعة الكاملة في إنسانيته لإظهار بره التام وتقواه، التي يسلمها لكل من يؤمن به في الإنسانية الجديدة، أي الخليقة الجديدة.

 ==========
    عموماً المسيح القدوس بطاعته العميقة والمتسعة جداً، كشف ضمناً عن بره الشخصي، فالذي استطاع أن لا يعمل مشيئته قط بل مشيئة الله كُلياً وجزئياً، هذه التي أكملها بكل اتساعها وأبعادها، قد أوضح بكل تأكيد أن له مثل ذات المشيئة عينها، *لأن مشيئته ومشيئة الآب يستحيل أن تتعارض أو تختلف إطلاقاً، لأنهما واحد في الجوهر ومشيئتهما تتفق طبيعياً*، مع انه أخلى ذاته آخذاً شكل العبد متخلياً عن مشيئته طائعاً مشيئة من أرسله [لكنه أخلى (جرد) نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس إذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان *وضع نفسه و أطاع حتى الموت* موت الصليب][FONT=&quot][8]، وبذلك يبرهن بغير لبس على أنه هو والآب واحد [*أنا والآب واحد*][FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][/FONT]
   لذلك كان صليب ربنا يسوع *موضوع مسرة* فائقة للآب القدوس، وكما يقول القداس الإلهي في دورات البخور [هذا الذي أصعد ذاته ذبيحة مقبولة (ذبيحة محرقة) على الصليب عن خلاص جنسنا، *فاشتمه أبوه الصالح وقت المساء على الجلجثة*][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT]

 ==========
    هذا الوجه أتضح لنا جداً في طقس ذبيحة المحرقة، التي هي أولى الذبائح، والتي *بدونها* *يستحيل على الإطلاق تقديم ذبيحة الخطية ولا ذبيحة الإثم، بل ولا أي ذبيحة أخرى أو تقدمة* من أي نوع.
 *ومن وضعها في أول قائمة الذبائح، أدركنا أنه لولا إرضاء الابن للآب (كإنسان) وتقديم طاعته له حتى الموت، ما أمكن قط أن يكون هناك مغفرة خطايا أو سلام للإنسان إطلاقاً. *أي أنه لولا *طاعة المسيح* أولاً، *وتقديم نفسه كذبيحة محرقة*، ما أمكن أن يُقدم نفسه على الصليب كذبيحة خطية وتُقبل هذه الذبيحة.

 ==========
    لذلك لا نجد في ذبيحة المحرقة أي ذكر للخطية، بل يدعوها الطقس: *محرقة وقود رائحة سرور (رائحة راحة) للرب (يهوه)[FONT=&quot][11]*، وكما رأينا في لاويين 1: 3 [يقدمه للرضا عنه أمام الرب][/FONT]

 ==========
  *فالمحرقة إذاً ذبيحة مسرة ورضا أمام الله*، وهكذا كان الصليب أيضاً، بل *ويجب أن يكون كذلك في ذهننا*؛ فأول عمل أكمله المسيح اللوغوس المتجسد على الصليب هو تقديم نفسه ذبيحة محرقة في مسرة الطاعة التامة، إيفاءً لواجبات البنوة في التجسد[FONT=&quot][12].[/FONT]

 ==========
    إذاً فقبل أن نطرح خطايانا على صليب رب المجد الله اللوغوس المتجسد، يلزمنا – بالضرورة – *أن نتقدم إليه في طاعة الشاه التي تُساق إلى الذبح*. فقبل معرفة مشيئة الآب السماوي يلزمنا *أن نكون مستعدين بكل قلبنا (بإرادة واعية وبسرور داخلي لا عن تغصب بل بكل رضا) أن نخضع لها بسرور* مهما كانت التكلفة، ومهما ما كانت مُرة وفيها خسارة، ومهما ما قادتنا حتى إلى الصلب والموت، لئلا لا يكون لنا شركه معه كأبناء في الابن الوحيد، لأن الدخول في سر التبني في المسيح معناه الطاعة كما أطاع الابن الآب، لأن هذا ما يحققه فينا شخص المسيح الرب لأنه يعطينا قوة طاعته في خلقتنا الجديدة، لأن الخليقة الجديدة – حسب طبيعتها – تخضع لمشيئة الله بمسرة.
    [لهذا يحبُني الآب لأني *أضع نفسي (القصد الموت)* [τίθημι τήν ψυχήν – وتنطق هكذا tithemi ten psuchen – بمعنى lay down the life – am-laying-down the soul]، *لآخذها أيضاً* (القيامة)][FONT=&quot][13]، ثم يستدرك القول لئلا يتبادر للذهن أنه قَبِلَ الصليب عن اضطرار أو تغصُب: ليس أحد يأخذها مني بل *أضعها أنا من ذاتي* (أبذلها برضاي = حرية المسيح الرب المطلقة)[FONT=&quot][14][/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=========================[/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=&quot][1] (وأما رأس الكلام فهو أن لنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا قد جلس في يمين عرش العظمة في السماوات؛ وَأَمَّا الْمَسِيحُ، وَهُوَ قَدْ جَاءَ رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ لِلْخَيْرَاتِ الْعَتِيدَةِ، فَبِالْمَسْكَنِ الأَعْظَمِ وَالأَكْمَلِ، غَيْرِ الْمَصْنُوعِ بِيَدٍ، أَيِ الَّذِي لَيْسَ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْخَلِيقَةِ. وَلَيْسَ بِدَمِ تُيُوسٍ وَعُجُولٍ، بَلْ بِدَمِ نَفْسِهِ، دَخَلَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ، فَوَجَدَ فِدَاءً أَبَدِيّاً – عبرانيين 8: 1، 9: 11، 12)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2] (يوحنا 10: 18) [/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] (يوحنا 19: 10 – 11)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4] (أشعياء 53: 7)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5] (رومية 3: 25)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6] (رومية 3: 25)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][7] (عبرانيين 10: 9و 10)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (فيلبي 2: 7 – 8)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يوحنا 10: 20)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (رفع البخور – اعتراف الشعب)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][FONT=&quot] (لاويين 1: 13)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][12] مع ملحوظة أن الابن هنا لا يطيع من جهة أنه يثبت طاعته للآب، لأنه هو طبيعياً مع الآب في الجوهر لا يحتاج أن يُظهر طاعة، لكنه هنا يتمم الطاعة من جهة أنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً شكل العبد، أي كإنسان، فظل يطيع الآب للمنتهى.[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][13] (يوحنا 10: 17)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][14] (يوحنا 10: 18)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2020)

*والسؤال المطروح والهام لنا الآن*​  *هل يُمكن أن ننال هذه الطاعة، طاعة المحرقة أو طاعة الصليب كما أكملها المسيح الرب؟*
   الجواب نجده واضحاً في طقس ذبيحة المحرقة نفسه إذ يقول الطقس بكل تدقيق: إن مُقدم ذبيحة المحرقة [*يضع يده على رأس المحرقة فيُرضى عليه*][FONT=&quot][1]؛ *وهنا وضع اليد يُهيئ لمُقدم الذبيحة أن يشترك في صفات الذبيحة*، وما لم يكن مُمكناً أن يعمله للرضا عنه (أي الاحتراق) يناله من تقديم الذبيحة لتُحرق عوضاً عنه، فوضع اليد هنا ليست عملية شكل ولا مجرد تتميم طقس إنما إيمان صَدَّق الله فتمم الطقس كما ينبغي على أساس الثقة في أقوال الله، لأن كل ما يقوله الله صدق وحق يستحق الثقة عن جدارة.​

==========
    وهكذا نجد أن الإشارة واضحة وبليغة للغاية: أن من *يؤمن* بذبيحة المسيح الرب الذي قدم ذاته ذبيحة طاعة *ينال* في المسيح طاعته للآب. بل وينال مع المسيح الرب رضا الآب عنه، لأن *الآب لا يرضى إلا بذبيحة الابن* وحدها وليس سواها أبداً، ولا يقبل بجوارها أي شيءٌ آخر مهما ما كانت رفعته وعظمته، لأنها أكثر جداً من كفاية، لأنها ذبيحة حمل الله الآتي في ملء الزمان كالتدبير.
   ونحن صرنا شركاء في ذبيحة الصليب، لا بوضع اليد فقط – كما في العهد القديم – بل *والقلب بالإيمان الحي الصادق بذبيحة شخص المسيح اللوغوس المتجسد ابن الله الحي*: [*مع المسيح صُلبت*][FONT=&quot][2]، فتصديقنا الآن أعظم مما كان في العهد القديم، لأننا لا نضع أيدينا على ذبيحة حيوانية، بل نضع أيدينا وعيوننا وقلبنا بل وكل ما فينا على ابن الله الحي القدوس اللابس جسم بشريتنا متحداً بنا اتحاداً غير قابل للانفصال أبداً، مقدمنا للآب في بره الشخصي وتقواه، لذلك حينما نؤمن يصير فينا طاعته، ولكنها تصير قوة كامنه أن لم تُفعَّل بتوبتنا وخضوعنا لله باستعداد الطاعة الحقيقية على مستوى الواقع العملي المُعاش.​
==========
   فشكراً لله بالمسيح يسوع ربنا، إذ قد صرنا بدم المسيح الرب رائحة مقبولة لدى الله الآب، [ولكن شكراً لله الذي يقودنا في موكب نصرته في المسيح كل حين ويُظهر بنا رائحة معرفته في كل مكان، *لأننا رائحة المسيح الذكية لله* – εὐωδία – a sweet smell][FONT=&quot][3]؛ لقد صرنا فعلياً – بذبيحة المحرقة ذبيحة طاعة الابن للآب –موضع رضا ومسرة، آخذين في أنفسنا – بالإيمان – نتيجة ذبيحة محرقة المسيح على الصليب.​

==========​[/FONT] *+ **وما هي إذن نتيجة ذبيحة المحرقة؟ *​    يُحددها الطقس بوضوح – في العهد القديم: [يضع يده على رأس المحرقة *فيُرضى عليه للتكفير عنه*]، فالرضا يُقدمنا للكفارة، والكفارة تُقدمنا لاستحقاق قبول الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة أو السابقة، لأنه كيف يغفر الله لنا خطايانا وهو لم يرضى عنا بعد!
   ولكن شكراً لله لأن المسيح الرب صار ذبيحة رضا ومسرة عن كل الذين يتقدمون به إلى الآب؛ ولو نظرنا لتقديم ذبيحة المحرقة، نجد أن لها ترتيباً خاصاً دون سائر جميع الذبائح الأخرى والتقدمات: إذ ينُص الطقس على ضرورة سلخ الذبيحة وتقطيعها قطعاً وغسلها غسلاً بالماء، كل جوفها وأحشاؤها وقِطَعِها على المذبح، ليُظهر كل ما فيها أمام الله حتى أعماقها الداخلية.[FONT=&quot][4]​

==========​[/FONT]  *فما هذا الفعل وإلى ماذا يُشير!!! *​    أليست هذه إشارة واضحة كالشمس إلى الفحص الذي جازه المسيح الرب أمام الله من جهة عمله وسلوكه وخدمته وأقواله؟ فلم يوجد فيه عله واحده على الإطلاق، حتى بشهادة بيلاطس نفسه الذي أمر بصلبه: فقال لهم ثالثة (بيلاطس المتكلم) فأي شرّ عمل هذا. إني *لم أجد فيه علّه (علّه = **οὐδὲν** = **nothing** = **je n'ai rien**) للموت[FONT=&quot][5]*، وذلك كما شهد أشعياء بروح النبوة: لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن في فمه غش[FONT=&quot][6]​، بل وهو نفسه شهد عن نفسه – وشهادته حق – قائلاً: من منكم يُبكتني على خطية (أي يفحص ويكشف ويُدين ليجد أدنى عيب أو أقل انحراف بسيط جداً يوبخ أو يلوم عليه)[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT]، وقد قال هذا وهو يتقدم إلى الصليب كشهادة لبرّ ذبيحته المُطلق، وتأكيد أنه ذبيحة محرقة أفضل – من الرمز الذي قدمه الطقس قديماً – بما لا يُقاس أو يستطيع أحد أن يشرحه، لأن الرمز القديم ضعيف جداً بالكاد يستطيع أن يوضح بعض الأمور بشكل باهت.[/FONT]

==========
    وينبغي أن نفهم ماذا يقصد الرب على وجه الدقة بكلمة من منكم يُبكتني ( بمعنى = مُتَأَكّد؛ مُتَحَقّق؛ مُتَوَكّد؛ مُتَيَقّن؛ مُقْتَنِع؛ واثِق): *فكلمة يُبكتني في اليونانية - **ἐλὲγχει** – **elegchei** (**convinced** = **is-exposing**)* هذه الكلمة اليونانية بحد ذاتها هي اصطلاح قانوني يُفيد الفحص المضاد (البيان والتفسير) من محامي الخصم، وهو نوع من [إقامة الدليل الضد]، وهي تقوم على إثبات الخطأ بالدليل المُدعم (إسْتَثْبَت مِن؛ أيْقَنَ (الأمْرَ أو بِهِ)؛ تَأكّد؛ تَأكّدَ مِنَ الأمْر؛ تَثَبّت مِن؛ تَحَقّق؛ تَحَقّقَ الأمْرَ أو مِنْهُ؛ تَوَكّدَ مِنْ)، إما بشهادة الشهود، أو بالوثائق الدامغة، أو بمهارة المُحقق في جعل المتهم يعترف ضد نفسه. وقد أورد الإنجيل هذا المصطلح في يوحنا 16: 8 عن الروح القدس أنه [يُبكت العالم على خطية] 

==========
    فالمسيح الرب بقوله [*من منكم يُبكتني على خطية*] يكون قد *كشف كشفاً واضحاً على المستوى التي تعيش فيه بشريته، أنه مستوى يفوق كل قامة البشر* – حيث يستحيل أن يوجد إنسان بلا خطية أو أدنى خطأ – وبهذا يكون هذا النص هو استعلان للمستوى الإلهي الذي كان يعيشه المسيح الرب في إنسانيته، وهو المعروف في اللاهوت: أن المسيح "بلا خطية في المُطلق" [لأن ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر أن يرثي لضعفاتنا بل مُجرب في كل شيء مثلنا* بلا خطية* apart from sin (بلا اقتراف خطية – without any sin بدون أو بلا أي خطية – بمعزل وانفصال تام عن الخطية – لأنها لا تستطيع أن تمسه ولو من بعيد أو يتعامل معها – مستحيل استحالة مطلقة أن توجد فيه شبه خطية واحدة أو أقل أو أدنى ميل من نحوها ولو حتى سهواً)][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT]

==========
    فواضح هنا على مستوى فحص الذبيحة أن الرب نفسه يجتاز أي فحص بجدارة *لأنه القدوس المُطلق، حمل الله الذي بلا عيب،* ومؤهل كل التأهيل أن يكون ذبيحة محرقة للرضا التام والمسرة الكاملة الدائمة، *وبسبب كماله المطلق يستحيل أن تُقدَّم معهُ أو حتى بعده ذبيحة محرقة أخرى لأن فيه الكل صار مرضي عنه، شرط أن يتوب ويؤمن به ذبيحة محرقة تامة إلى الأبد، ويثمر إيمانه طاعة* لأنه يستمد الطاعة من طاعة الرب يسوع الذي آمن به بكل قلبه.

==========
  *ونختتم الكلام* عن هذه الذبيحة العظيمة والتي هي أول الذبائح، والتي لا تقدُّم لله إلا بها، ونعود نركز لكي تنطبع هذه الذبيحة في أذهاننا وفعلها يصير في قلوبنا بالإيمان بحمل الله رافع خطية العالم، ونذكر قول الرب لموسى قائلاً:
 + وكلم الرب موسى قائلاً: هذه هي شريعة المحرقة، هي المحرقة تكون على الموقدة فوق المذبح كل الليل حتى الصباح، ونار المذبح تتقد عليه. ثم يلبس الكاهن ثوبه من كتان، ويلبس سراويل من كتان على جسده، ويرفع الرماد الذي صيَّرت النار المحرقة إياه على المذبح، ويضعه بجانب المذبح. ثم يخلع ثيابه ويلبس ثياباً أُخرى، ويُخرج الرماد إلى خارج المحلة إلى مكان طاهر. والنار على المذبح تتقد عليه، لا تُطفأ. ويُشعل عليها الكاهن حطباً كل صباح، ويُرتب عليها المحرقة، ويوقد عليها شحم ذبائح السلامة، نار دائمة تتقد على المذبح، لا تُطفأ.[FONT=&quot][9][/FONT]

==========
    فلنلاحظ ونركز في الكلام هنا، فأن العهد القديم – في منتهى البراعة – يؤكد على أن هذه الذبيحة تتركز في كونها *تظل فوق المذبح – باستمرار – كل الليل وحتى الصباح، والنار على المذبح تلتهم المحرقة مع شحم ذبائح السلامة، نار دائمة تتقد على المذبح، لا تُطفأ*، ومحرقة دائمة لا يخلو المذبح منها إطلاقاً. وذلك إشارة واضحة وبليغة جداً إلى ذبيحة المسيح الرب، حمل الله، الذبيحة *الكاملة التي صارت محرقة ووقوداً مستمراً إلى الأبد أمام الآب يستنشقه كل حين رائحة سرور ورضا* – كما رأينا في شرحنا السابق بتدقيق – فيتحنن على البشرية بسبب برّ المسيح وطاعته الخالصة حتى الموت من أجل خلاص جنس البشر.
   وكما التهمت النار الذبيحة، هكذا ابتُلع الموت إلى غلبة بموت المسيح وقيامته. والكتان الذي يلبسه الكاهن لكي يرفع رماد المحرقة ويضعه بجانب المذبح، يُشير إلى برّ المسيح الذاتي وجسد قيامته؛ لأنه إذ أطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب، لكي يكمل مشيئة أبيه الصالح، قام بتقواه وببره الذاتي غالباً الموت وحاملاً معه مفاعيل عمله العظيم الذي أكمله على الصليب. فالرماد إشارة إلى كمال المحرقة وقبولها أمام الله، بكونها احترقت بالتمام ولم يبقى منها شيئاً.

========== 
​[/FONT]وأما هذا فبعدما قدم عن الخطايا ذبيحة واحدة جلس إلى الأبد عن يمين الله.. لأنه بقربان واحد قد أكمل إلى الأبد المقدسين[FONT=&quot][10]؛ وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس فوجد فداءً أبدياً.[FONT=&quot][11]​[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]=========================[/FONT][/FONT]
          [FONT=&quot][1] (لاويين 1: 4)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2] (غلاطية 2: 20)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][3] (2كورنثوس 2: 14و 15)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][4] (لاويين 1: 9)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][5] (لوقا 23: 22)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][6] (أشعياء 53: 9)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][7] (يوحنا 8: 46)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][8] (عبرانيين 4: 15)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][9] (لاويين 6: 8 – 13)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][10] (عبرانيين 10: 12، 14)[/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][11] (عبرانيين 9: 12)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2020)

*تم الكتاب الثاني بنعمة الله**؛ وسوف يتم قريباً وضع
*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكتاب الثالث*​*[FONT=&quot]: ذبيحة الخطية*​​*[FONT=&quot]
*​​==================
لتحميل الكتاب PDF
أضغط على الصورة
​



​​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2020)

للتعليق على الموضوع أو طرح أي سؤال فيه
أضغط *هنـــــــــــــــا*
​


----------

